# Verslavingen > Roken >  Stoppen met roken op 01-01-2010

## ikke64

Hoi lieve mensen,

Bij deze een oproep. Wie wil er samen met mij stoppen met roken op 01-01-2010. Gewoon op het moment dat je weer wakker bent, niet 's avond/'s nachts als de champanje rijkelijk vloeit;-) Dan kunnen we elkaar steunen. Vragen beantwoorden. Kortom helpen om van dat verschrikkelijke (lekker en ongezond) af te komen. Van te voren kunnen we misschien bespreken welke methode ieder van ons wil gaan volgen. Laat maar een reactie achter.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ikke,

Veel succes met stoppen met roken! Hopelijk wil er iemand met je mee stoppen op die datum  :Smile: 
Ikzelf ga stoppen als ik in (waarschijnlijk) maart mijn beide diploma's in bezit heb en wil dit op eigen kracht doen, dus zonder die pleisters en kaugom ed.
Op welke manier wil jij proberen te stoppen met roken dan?
Heel veel succes!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Veel sterkte ermee!!

Ik wil ook stoppen in 2010, maar het zal nog niet voor 1/1/2010 zijn ... moet me er eerst mentaal voor opladen!!
Als ik stop is het ook 'cold turkey', zonder hulpmiddelen ... gewoon; Stop!!  :Wink:

----------


## dotito

Hallo dames,

ik wens jullie allemaal veel moed en sterkte toe om te stoppen met roken.zoals Agnes ook zegt,je moet er mentaal sterk genoeg voor zijn en het moet de moment zijn.zo heb ik het ook gedaan,heb een datum vastgesteld en gezegd tegen mezelf vanaf dan ga ik stoppen.ik zelf ben vorig jaar gestopt(cold turkey)sukkelde echt met mijn gezond.en idd voel me echt veel beter en ben ook rustiger geworden.ik nam vroeger regelmatig kalmeerpilllen in,daar ben ik ondertussen ook allemaal vanaf.heeft alleen maar voordelen.
is niet echt gemakkelijk maar na een goei half jaar draag je er enkel maar de vruchten van.


lieve groetjes,Dotito x :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes, ja dat mentaal voorbereiden is wel belangrijk! Daarom wil ik ook stoppen als ik mijn diploma's heb  :Wink: 

@ Dotito, super dat je gestopt bent en er de voordelen van ondervind  :Smile:  Ik ben al eerder gestopt geweest voor langere tijd, maar hervallen door stress enzo, dus als ik mijn diploma's binnen heb doe ik een nieuwe poging  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,ja stres dat is de grooste boosdoener he,maar als het moment er is zal het wel lukken. :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

> Hallo dames,
> 
> ik wens jullie allemaal veel moed en sterkte toe om te stoppen met roken.zoals Agnes ook zegt,je moet er mentaal sterk genoeg voor zijn en het moet de moment zijn.zo heb ik het ook gedaan,heb een datum vastgesteld en gezegd tegen mezelf vanaf dan ga ik stoppen.ik zelf ben vorig jaar gestopt(cold turkey)sukkelde echt met mijn gezond.en idd voel me echt veel beter en ben ook rustiger geworden.ik nam vroeger regelmatig kalmeerpilllen in,daar ben ik ondertussen ook allemaal vanaf.heeft alleen maar voordelen.
> is niet echt gemakkelijk maar na een goei half jaar draag je er enkel maar de vruchten van.
> 
> 
> lieve groetjes,Dotito x


Je hebt volledig gelijk lieverd, volhouden hé  :Wink: !!
Zulke verhalen doen mijn motivatie toenemen  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Eerlijk gezegt weet ik dat nog niet. Binnenkort even naar de HA, kijken hoe hij/zij er over denkt. Maar dat ik ga stoppen staat voor mij vast. Ik ben recent geslaagt voor mijn diploma voor BOS scheidsrechter. (basis cursus veld voetbal t/m 2de klasse, voor de gene die dat iets zegt) En ook hier heb je, om het goed te doen conditie voor nodig. En mijn vader zij altijd: als je iets doet moet je het goed doen. En het was de laatste tijd meer zo iets van als het niet gaat als het moet dan moet het maar zo als het gaat  :Wink: 
En dat is niet voldoende voor mij. Maarre, kom op mensen. Ik heb nog steeds geen medestanders ;(

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Gefeliciteerd met je BOS scheidsrechter diploma! Ik begreep van mijn oom (amateur voetbaltrainer) dat hij nu ook een opleiding moet doen omdat hij anders geen trainer meer mag zijn... achja tegenwoordig zijn er overal diploma's voor nodig... en inderdaad als je iets doet moet je het goed doen! (en anders proberen)
Ik wil wel stoppen, maar heb besloten dat te doen als ik mijn beide opleidingen gehaald heb (1e heb ik gehaald, 2e weet ik pas 6 week na 18 januari), ik denk dat eerder pogen te stoppen niet gaat werken voor mij....
Hopelijk vind je een andere medestander  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Hopelijk vind je nog 'medestoppers' ikke!!

Wij zullen je in ieder geval van hier uit steunen  :Wink: !!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Tja, maar een goede trainer heeft inderdaad zijn cursussen gehad. Mijn zoon traind een meisjes D team en heeft een paar jaar terug ook een cursus gedaan. Maar dat ze het verplicht stellen vind ik vreemd. Of het moet gaan om een betaalde functie. Ja, die zijn er ook bij de amateurs. Een verzorger heeft zo €100,- per maand voor een 1ste team. Per uur nog niet veel, maar als het hobby is, wel mooi meegenomen. Ik ben al jaren verzorger van het meisjes A team, inmiddels 2de jaars dames. Maar ik heb nog nooit een cent gezien ;-(. Het kost alleen een hoop vrije tijd en benzine. Maar het is wel leuk om te doen. Nu het fluiten erbij en mijn weekenden zijn weer helemaal vol ;-)

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Zo te horen zijn jullie erg sportief  :Smile:  Is wel een goede stimulans om te stoppen met roken, want dan krijg je weer meer conditie  :Wink:  

Gr Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Yep, Inderdaad. Alle drie de kits hebben gevoetbald. De oudste (dochter van 21) is helaas, om gezondheids redenen moeten stoppen. Haar knieën willen niet meer. De tweede (bijna 18, de enige jongen) voetbald bij de heren 2 en af en toe in het eerste. De jongste (12) is keeper in een meisjes D team. Wat ik allemaal doe bij het voetbal heb ik al verteld en daarnaast zwem ik elke donderdag een kilometer of 2. Mijn vrouw trekt dan wat baantjes en een paar buurvrouwen. Helaas is daar echter de laatste weken niets meer van gekomen, doordat ik een darm infectie heb gehad waar ik al diverse weken behoorlijk slap van ben. Maar volgend jaar dus stoppen met roken. Mijn zwemmen weer oppakken en daarnaast de actieviteiten op en rond het voetbal veld. Tja, als ik het zo opsom ben ik redelijk bezich;-) Een goede reden dus om het ook vol te houden. Vanavond afgesproken dat er vanaf 1-1-2010 niet meer gerookt wordt in huis of in de auto. Ook mijn vrouwtje zelf niet. Dus we zijn op de goede weg

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Vandaag inderdaad gestopt. Vanacht mijn pakje leeg gemaakt, de laatste paar van de nacht gedraait uit het pakje van mijn vrouw, en vanmorgen niets meer. Ik ben nu een uur of 3 wakker en tot voor kort, no problem. Ik kom net terug van een heerlijke wandeling met de honden, over de dijk. En dat is koffie/peuken tijd. Zit nu verwoed op een kaugumpje te kauwen ;-)
Och by the way, in overleg met mijn huisarts ga ik zonder hulpmiddelen stoppen. Er wachten me dus 4 moeilijke weken .;-(

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

En ik ben bang mijn gezin en collega's ook ;-))

Gr Ikke

----------


## Ronald68

Iedereen die stopt veel succes toegewenst. 1 januari is atijd de dag dat ik weer even begin voor 2 uurtjes om het vuurwerk aan te steken.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Ronald,

En na 2 uur weer stopt. ;-)
Wou dat het voor mij zo makkelijk was. Ik denk dat ik volgend jaar zorg voor voldoende aansteek lonten. Ik vertrouw me niet om 2 uur te roken verwacht ik. Maar goed, vanaf vanmorgen ben ik een niet roker. 

Ik blijf maar wat dom hier op de site kletsen. Dat verzet mijn gedachte tenminste. 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Ronald68

@ Ikke64,

Ik ben 12 jaar geleden spontaan gestopt, op mijn huwlijksreis. Mijn vrouw kwam er pas na 2 dagen achter. Het is mij allemaal mee gevallen na 2 weken was het ergste achter de rug.

Volhouden hoor!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Ronald,

Ga ik doen, dat volhouden. Vandaag overdag ging het wel. Wat wezen autoshoppen voor de middelste die net 18 is geworden, Lekker met de honden de uiterwaarde ingeweest. Maar nu, op de bank en ff achter de computer. Ik wordt gek van me zelf!!!! De onrust zit in mijn bloed. En de shag is zo dichtbij met nog een roker in huis. Brrrrrr.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke, 

Waarom zijn jullie niet samen een poging begonnen? Dat maakt het misschien makkelijker...
Ik hoop echt voor je dat je het volhoud! Heel veel succes!
Mijn vader en ik hadden een keer besloten samen te stoppen, hij hield het 2.5 dag vol, ikzelf heb ruim een half jaar niet gerookt, ben helaas door stress weer begonnen en ik hoop dat mijn volgende poging in mijn eentje gaat lukken, want ik zie mijn paps niet stoppen...

Liefs Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Dat laatste is nu net de reden dat ik het alleen, moet, doen.
Daarnaast ben ik bang dat als we tegelijk stoppen het einde huwelijk zal zijn.
Het loopt al niet helemaal lekker tussen ons. (zie andere posts). We zijn maatjes en dat wil ik voor met name de jongste nog even zo houden. En daarnaast ben ik niet zo iemand die de scheepjes verbrand voor het strand in zicht is. ;-) Als je brgrijpt wat ik bedoel.
Maar ik ben een paar jaar geleden er ook 1,5 jaar af geweest, en ook door stress weer begonnen. Dus ik weet dat het lukt. Al is het op dit moment ongelofelijk moeilijk. 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Ja ik begrijp wat je bedoelt... maar dat maakt het niet makkelijker voor jou  :Frown: 
Ja jammer heh als je bent gestopt en dan door stress weer begint, maar hopelijk lukt het je dit keer weer om te stoppen ondanks dat het momenteel moeilijk is! 
Heel veel succes!!!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Ikke, en volhouden hoor!!
Je kunt het!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Xx Ag

----------


## ikke64

Hoi hoi,

Vandaag naar het werk geweest. Dat scheelt een hoop overdag. Wel enkele momenten van: ik heb zin in een sigaret. Maar voor mijn afdeling is het geen crisis. Dus gewoon druk, druk, druk. Geen tijd voor verslavingen  :Wink:  En thuis probeer ik wat tijd te maken om via internet, hier en daar wat contact te leggen met vrijgezelle dames. Mijn horizon verbreden zullen we maar zeggen. Maar nogmaals ik weet dat ik zonder roken zoveel beter af ben!!!!!!!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ikke!

Ontzettend knap van je dat je zo in 1x gestopt bent, hoop echt dat je het volhoud! Mijn moeder is ook fanatiek roker, laatste tijd wordt het steeds erger, krijg ook barstende koppijn van die sigaretten die ze rookt, maar goed ze rookt vrolijk door  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Zij rookt idd ook uit stress. Blij dat ik zelf niet de zin heb om te beginnen met roken, vind het afschuwelijk, dus ben ook niet van plan te beginnen, misschien ook maar goed ook!

Succes met de komende weken, het zal idd wel flink moeilijk zijn nu, idd veel afleiding zoeken, zodat je minder aan die sigaretten gaat denken!!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Fijn dat je werk afleiding bied en dat je je bezighoud  :Smile:  Hopelijk lukt het om te blijven stoppen en heb je snel minder of geen zin meer in in een sigaret! Veel succes!

@ Syl, vervelend dat jij koppijn krijgt van sigarettenrook  :Frown:  Misschien kan je overleggen dat je moeder bv de helft van der sigaretjes op t balkon rookt? 

De moeder van mijn beste vriend was ook fanatiek rookster, maar toen ze hoorde dat haar kleindochter waarschijnlijk CARA of astma heeft (uitsklag moet nog komen, maar kleindochter heeft al zo'n pufje) is ze per direct gestopt! 

Mijn lerares heeft altijd een slof sigaretten op voorraad want anders raakt ze in paniek en voelt ze zich onwennig. Ik vertelde haar dat als ik op mijn neefjes pas ik niet rook en dat als mijn pakje 's avonds bijna leeg is ik niet naar de winkel ren om nieuwe te halen, maar dat wel de volgende dag doe, haar conclusie is dat ik niet verslaafd ben...en de niet rokende dame in mijn klas vond het erg knap dat ik zomaar een hele dag zonder sigaretten kan, want als je verslaafd bent moet je toch wel een voorraad hebben en bijna non-stop-roken  :Confused:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Als je niet verslaafd bent, waaarom stop je dan niet per direct!?!?!? Natuurlijk ben je verslaafd. Waarschijnlijk minder lichamelijk dan geestelijk. Maar verslaafd ben je. Weet je waarom er zoveel mensen zijn die naar maanden of zelfs jaren weer terug vallen. En weer gaan roken!!?? Niet omdat ze lichamelijk verslaafd zijn. Maar het zit zeker tussen de oren. De lichamelijke verslaving duurt maximaal 4 weken. Maar de geestelijke raak je nooit helemaal kwijt.

Gr Ikke

PS maar ik blijf hier, op mijn werk, en thuis zoveel mogelijk bezig. En vreet wat af op zo'n dag. ;(

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Dat is idd een nadeel van stoppen met roken, mijn moeder heeft het een tijdje geprobeerd, met het gevolg dat ze behoorlijk aankwam, ipv naar een sigaretje grijpen, grijp je naar voedsel!

@ Luuss,

Haha mijn moeder die op het balkon gaat lopen, hehe vind ze veel te koud, ik zit ook behoorlijk vaak in mijn kamer, en daar wordt helemaal niet gerookt, dus heb ik er ook geen last van. Gisteravond kwam ik met mn vriend het huis binnen, enk deed de kamerdeur open en toen kwam er zo'n enorme sigarettenmeur de kamer uit, op dat soort momenten heb ik er echt de P in dat mn moeder rookt!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,
Wat je zegt klopt, de meeste mensen zijn meer geestelijk dan lichamelijk afhankelijk, en bij mij is het meer dat ik op bepaalde momenten graag een peukje mag roken en dat het bij stress meer is, ookal weet ik dat roken de stress niet wegneemt... ik hoop ook echt dat ik kan stoppen als ik mijn diploma's binnen heb en dat jij tegen die tijd nog steeds gestopt bent! Hopelijk lukt het afleiding zoeken!

Hey Syl, 
Misschien opperen een om raampje open te zeten of wierrook, geurkaarsje of zo'n elektronische luchtverfrisser (breese ofzo) te laten branden zodat het wat frisser ruikt? Wij hebben zowiezo altijd die mini ventilatiedingetjees openstaan en als k t niet lekker vind ruiken (als k van buiten naar binnen wandel) dan steek ik een wierrookje met een lekker geurtje aan  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Goed idee! We hebben hier wel altijd kaarsen aanstaan, maar dat werkt ook niet echt, vind overigens ook dat die sigaretten steeds meer beginnen te stinken! Hier staat wel altijd al standaard het rooster open, en de ramen zijn niet goed het toch hier aan alle kanten, maar die lucht blijft idd heel erg hangen. Heb in mn eigen kamer veel wierrook, maar helaas kan mn moeder hier zelf niet tegen. Misschien dat zo'n breezedingetje werkt, zou dan wel even moeten informeren of dat wel mogelijk is, we hebben hier in de kamer ook nog een kat/konijn en cavia rondlopen, het mag ook niet schadelijk voor hun worden!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,

Ja niet alle geurkaarsen zijn even sterk qua geur... we hadden hier ook geurkaarsjes maar zodra ze brandden had ik geen idee welke geur het moest zijn  :Confused:  maar de moeder van een vriend van mij had een geurkaars (geen idee welk merk of bij welke winkel ze die had gekocht) maar die rook lekker sterk en fris..
Wel apart dat je moeder wel tegen rook en roken kan maar niet tegen wierrook  :Frown: 
Ik heb geen idee of die breezedingetjes schadelijk zijn, heb ze zelf nog nooit gebruikt...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Roken is schadelijk voor alle levende wezens. Konijnen en cavia's schijnen zelfs heel erg gevoelig te zijn voor rook. Een klein binnen brandje, waar wat rook en roet vrijkomt schijnt voor deze dieren al dodelijk te zijn. Terwijl hond en kat daar hoegenaamt niets van merkt. 
Ventileren is de enige manier. Mijn vrouw rookt nu alleen nog bij de achterdeur, met het bovenlichtje open. Wat je ook vaak hoort is bij de afzuigkap. Misschien is je moeder bereid om hier even te gaan staan. Voor de gezondheid van haar kinderen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Volgens mij heb je idd gelijk ja! Helaas hebben wij geen afzuigkap hier, wel 24 uur per dag een open rooster, en raampjes die open staan, en we hebben slechte tochtstrips bij de ramen, dus het tocht vrijwel 24 uur per dag in huis. Wanneer mn moeder weg is reuk je het ook niet, maar wanneer ze net aan het roken is, of dr sigaret net uitgemaakt heeft meurt het idd echt! Wij zijn dr ook een beetje aant pushen zodat ze stopt, alleen ze wilt niet echt meewerken :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,
Om te stoppen met roken moet ze er zelf achter staan. Dus pushen heeft geen zin. Wat je wel kunt proberen is om haar inderdaad alleen buiten te laten roken.
Vertel haar dat ook jullie gezondheid naar de KL* gaat.
Misschien dat zze daar gevoelig voor is.
Ik ben nog steeds rook vrij, 6,5 dag!!! Ik ben zo trots als een aap met 7 l*llen. Ik merk dat het ook steeds beter gaat. Minder momenten dat ik het echt moeilijk heb. Wat ik wel merk is dat de moeilijke momenten steeds heftiger worden. En dat de gedachte dan op komt, zo van nou ééntje dan. Of één trekje. Ik moet er één hebben. 
Zoals ik al zij moeilijk, moeilijk. Maar ik weet waar ik het voor doe. Mijn gezondheid, maar ook die van mijn kinderen. Want ook ik rookte gewoon binnen. En stiekem heb ik nog de hoop dat mijn vrouw ook gaat stoppen in de toekomst.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Syl,
Iemand pushen om te stoppen met roken werkt meestal averechts... maar ik hoop dat je haar kan motiveren om (in elk geval als het niet vriest, sneeuwt of regent) buiten te gaan roken  :Smile: 
Mijn vader wou ooit stoppen (hij wil dat nog steeds ooit wel), dus stelde ik voor samen te stoppen... helaas was ik de enige die stopte (en helaas ook weer begon), naja misschien dat als we samen gaan fitnessen en mijn stoppoging gaat lukken hij dan wel de motivatie en moed heeft om te stoppen... 

Hey Ikke,
Super dat je nog steeds rookvrij bent! En fijn dat het je beter afgaat ondanks dat de momenten dat je zin hebt in een peuk heftiger lijken te worden... niet aan toegeven hoor! Heel veel sterkte! En ik hoop voor jou en je kids dat je vrouw op een dag ook inziet dat ze beter kan stoppen met roken  :Wink: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,proficiat met het stoppen met roken,en door bijten he! en wat betreft dat verlangen naar een sigaret dat duurt nog wel een tijdje hoor,heb ik zelf ook meegemaakt.maar door die moeilijke momenten kom je ook door.is de moeite waard raad het iedereen aan.
DO, :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss, en Ikke

Idd pushen werkt ook niet veel, ze wilt zelf opzich wel stoppen, maar door veel stress rond haar ex-man lukt dit haar gewoon niet, dus heb er enigsinds wel een beetje begrip voor. Ze rookt nu wel al een stuk minder gelukkig (of het lijkt zo omdat ik vaak in mn kamer zit en niet thuis ben  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

Enne Ikke, ben echt trots op je!! En idd, de komende paar weken zullen die 'aanvallen' wel steeds heftiger worden, maar we geloven in je hoor! Het gaat je gewoon lukken!!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Bedankt voor jullie support!!!!!! Gisteravond ben ik weer voor het eerst sinds ik zo ziek ben geweest weer wezen zwemmen. Ik had verwacht dat het tegen zou vallen omdat ik al een maand of 2 niet gezwommen had. Maar niets is minder waar. Ondanks dat de jongste mee is geweest en ik dus al redelijk snel de tel kwijt was ;( viel het niet tegen en kon ik veel meer dan anders de baantjes borst crowle vol houden. Dus qua conditie, lucht dat ik heb voel ik al vooruit gang. Ondanks dat ik pas één week rookvrij ben.
Een extra stimulans om door te gaan. Ook vertelde mijn vrouw dat ze ook wil gaan stoppen alleen dat ze het niet verstandig vond om dat tegelijk te doen. STRESS!!!

Maar goed, jullie blijven voor mij gewoon de praatpaal die je af en toe ndig hebt om vol te houden. Bedankt ;-))

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Dat is goed nieuws allemaal  :Smile: 
Inderdaad fijn dat als je zolang niet bent wezen zwemmen je het toch goed vol kon houden en ook gelijk profijt had van het stoppen met roken! 
Wel goed dat je vrouw ook wil stoppen, maar beter om dat niet tegelijkertijd te doen ivm stress en irritaties zoals je zelf ook al aangeeft... eerst maar jij stoppen en als jij je daar helemaal goed bij voelt dan kan zij haar poging gaan ondernemen!
In elk geval super dat je nu 11 daagjes rookvrij bent! Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Wanneer gaan ze die woningen van jullie afbreken ;-)
Als ik dat zo hoor deugt er niet veel van. Maar goed al die kaarsen, Wierrook en breezedingetjes werken echt niet om de giftige stoffen uit de lucht te halen. Als je wat breezertjes neemt merk je er niets meer van, maar dat is een ander verhaal.

Enne Luuss,

Natuurlijk ben ik als jij je diploma's hebt gehaald nog rook vrij. Afgelopen donderdag weer voor het eerst wezen zwemmen. En ondanks dat ik de tel klijt ben geraakt, de jongste was een keer mee, ben ik er van overtuigd dat ik de 2 kilometer weer gehaald heb. En ik kon zelfs aan het eind nog hele banen borst crawl volhouden met om de 4 slagen ademhalen. Daarnaast kon ik merken dat de spieren weer de beperkende factor aan het worden is. Dus naast de ademhaling/conditie nu ook gaan werken aan de spierkracht. Helaas ligt het voetbal nu stil zodat het scheidsrechteren nu ook op 0 staat. En ik het veldtrainen niet kan starten. Wel is het nu heerlijk weer om met de honden de uiterwaarden in te gaan. Goed inpakken en gaan.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Je hebt in elk geval voldoende om je op te richten  :Wink: 
Ja met al die sneeuw is voetballen niet verstandig, maar dan trainen jullie zeker ook niet? Een vriend van mij heeft met zijn team ipv hun normale voetbaltraining 1x hardgelopen, 1x gefitnessd en 1x gekickboxd om toch op conditie en in vorm te blijven, dus misschien dat jullie aan iets soortgelijks als vervanging kunnen denken?
En inderdaad heerlijk met de honden wandelen is ook goede lichaamsbeweging  :Wink:  
Heel veel succes met alles!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

De veldtraining waar ik het over heb is eigenlijk een pure conditie training die ik voor me zelf doe als scheidsrechter. Ik wil proberen om koment seizoen nog wat meer scheidsrechters van de club mee te krijgen zodat we met een groep(je) zijn.

Maar hier en daar wat tegenslag, moeilijkheden, zowel privé als op het werk. Het is super moeilijk om nu van de sigaret af te blijven. Zit de hele dag te snoepen en te eten.
Ben al 3 kilo aangekoemn in 14 dagen. ;-(

Gr Ikke

----------


## Ronald68

> Zit de hele dag te snoepen en te eten.
> Ben al 3 kilo aangekoemn in 14 dagen. ;-(Gr Ikke


Bij mij stopte de teller op 15kg, maar dat was het waard. Kreeg het er overigens nooit meer af. Stofwisselings probleem zegt men

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,
Zou wel leuker zijn als je een paar scheidsrechters zover krijgt dat je samen kan trainen, is een stuk gezelliger en kan je elkaar ook steunen...
Vervelend dat je zowel privé als op het werk tegenslagen ondervindt  :Frown:  Dat maakt het er allemaal niet makkelijker op... 
En ja de meeste mensen die stoppen met roken gaan kauwgom kauwen of snoepen op de moeilijke momenten en komen dus ook aan... hopelijk komt er gauw verbetering privé en zakelijk!!
Heel veel succes!

Hey Ronald, het is maar goed dat die teller bleef hangen als je het er niet afkrijgt  :Wink:  Aan een stofwisselingsprobleem kan je enigzinds iets doen met voeding en beweging ed, dus misschien extra hard je best doen?...

Ik vertelde vrienden dat ik zou stoppen met roken en nagelbijten als ik mijn diploma's heb, sommigen geven mij meer kans dat ik stop met roken dan met nagelbijten... nou lekker zo'n vertrouwen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Anyway, maandag mijn examens, dus ben hard bezig met leren en hoop dat ik het haal, dan zijn mijn doelen allemaal weer wat dichterbij!  :Smile: 

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Ronald68

> Ik vertelde vrienden dat ik zou stoppen met roken en nagelbijten als ik mijn diploma's heb, sommigen geven mij meer kans dat ik stop met roken dan met nagelbijten... nou lekker zo'n vertrouwen  Anyway, maandag mijn examens, dus ben hard bezig met leren en hoop dat ik het haal, dan zijn mijn doelen allemaal weer wat dichterbij!


Luuss,

Neem maar van mij aan stoppen met roken is een eitje vergeleken meet stoppen met nagelbijten. Nagels heb je altijd bij je namelijk.
Ik bijt dus nog steeds nagels...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Haha dit flatgebouw is idd al behoorlijk oud. Mijn opa is nu 76 en die heeft in zijn jongere jaren nog geholpen met de bouw van deze flats  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

En idd, dat naar snoep/eten grijpen doen vele, misschien ipv constant een snoepje een hele lange tijd op een kauwgumpje kauwen? Zodat je toch wel iets in je mond hebt :Stick Out Tongue: 

@ Ronald,

Haha nagelbijten? Moeilijk? Ik heb vroeger ook nagelgebeten, echt tot een ernstige vorm, inclusief velletjes van mn nagels, lag altijd open, en deed altijd pijn. Toen heb ik in 1x de knop omgezet van, en nu blijf ik eraf, en dat is gelukt! Heb nu hele lange en stevige nagels (ziet er nu niet meer uit, gister is 1 nagel afgebroken waardoor wijsvinger/ringvinger/pink lang zijn, en mn middelvinger heeel kort. Maar ik weet dan ook het verschil tussen stoppen met roken en nagels niet echt, aangezien ik nooit gerookt heb! Wat trouwens wel werkt bij nagelbijten, tigerbalsem, klinkt vreemd maar dat spul is enorm goor, en brand, dit werkt direct in je nagels/nagelriemen en gaat er niet met 1x handenwassen af, iedere keer wanneer je dan aan je nagels knaagt, gaat je tong etc branden.

Enne Ikke, je bent nu toch wel al mooi 14 hele dagen zonder sigaretten! Helemaal top!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Zo is dat, ik voel me ook goed, vorige keer dat ik stopte heb ik een longontsteking gekregen. Mede veroorzaakt door het stoppen. Roken werkt namelijk bacterie dodend, en dat viel plotseling weg. Als er dan een lichte ontsteking zit, heb je het gelijk goed te pakken. Volgens de HA. Maar zoals ik al schreef. No problems off that kid this time!!

Luuss,

Alle succes van de wereld toegewenst voor as maandag. Waarvoor zijn die examens zo midden in het jaar?

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi ikke,

Gelukkig dat je nu geen last hebt van longontstekingen etc. Lijkt me idd nogal vervelend. Laten we hopen dat het zo blijft!

En Luuss, van mij ook nogmaals succes! Mijn examens zijn pas in mei (gelukkig) Maar nu dus wel al middenin de tentamens! 

xx

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Dan jij ook succes. Ik zal er wel een borrel op pakken ;-)
En een snoepje, ik snoep nu voor meer geld dan dat ik vroeger verrookte;-(

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Thanx  :Smile: 

Haha echt waar? Nah vast niet toch? Een zakje snoep haal je voor 2-3 euro toch? een pakje sigaretten zit al tegen de 4 euro aan (sommige 5 :Stick Out Tongue: ) en dan de shag nog, dats nog duurder! :|

Heb je al kauwgum geprobeerd? Ipv een snoepje jezelf rotkauwen op kauwgum? :Stick Out Tongue: 

xx

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

HIhi, ik doe het gewoon allemaal. En kauwgom en drop, en augurk en kaas en komkommer en appel en kiwi en tomaatjes en en en.;-) Maar dat gaat goed komen. Het is al minder dan in het begin.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha dan moet je zo'n hele kleffe toffee nemen waarvan je je tanden nog amper van elkaar afkrijgt! 

Gelukkig is het al minder dan in het begin! De eerste paar weekjes zijn ff op de tanden bijten, het zal binnenkort vast wel wennen, en dan zul je ook veel minder naar snoep graaien!

xx

----------


## ikke64

Hoi hoi allemaal,

Natuurlijk is de snoep gewoon iets om iets in de hand en de mond te hebben. Daarnaast gaat ook de stofwisseling sneller, lees beter, als je niet rookt. Mijn stoelgang is zich nu ook langzaam aan het reguleren. Lag ook een beetje overhoop, onregelmatig, terwijl ik normaal de klok gelijk kon zetten, maar ook dat gaat nu dus veel beter. Tja, wat merk ik nog meer. Ik voel me goed, ruik meer, proef meer, kan geweldig genieten van een appel,
Klinkt allemaal raar misschien, maar het smaakt allemaal veel beter.
Verder heb ik overdag wel eens een moment waarop ik zoiets heb van: zo nu een sigaret. Maar die zijn goed in de hand tehouden. 's avonds is het probleem groter. Zeker als je een luie avond op de bank hebt. Op een gegeven moment ben je wel uit gesnoep ;-) En dan is het even moeilijk. Maar de afval bak op de kop zetten voor een peuk. Echt niet!!! Eigenlijk merk ik dat het, met een enkele terug val, elke dag beter gaat. Zo dat was weer een komplete update.

Gr Ikke

PS morgenvroeg me wegen, als ik er aan denk, ben benieuwd wat ik ben bijgekomen.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi mensen,

Nog steeds rookvrij. Overdag eigenlijk geen problemen meer. Oke, oke heel af en toe dan, maar heel kort en niet erg sterk. 's avonds is nog wel steeds een probleem. Wordt ook minder maar toch. Op mijn verjaardag ben ik 4 weken rookvrij. Ik hoop dat ik dan kan zeggen: ik ben gestopt met roken. Want dat idee heb ik nog steeds niet. pppffuuu, heb het even heel moeilijk. Snak echt naar een sigaret/shaggie. Maar gelukkig zit ik niet alleen hier en zullen er zeker me een paar bespringen als ik dat zou doen. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte, ga nu ff de honden uitlaten.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ikke,

Hartstikke goed dat je nog steeds rookvrij bent!
Fijn dat er steeds minder momenten zijn dat je echt snakt naar een sigaret/shaggie en dat er mensen en dieren jou beletten aan je 'honger' toe te geven! 
Inmiddels al wat minder last van snoepbuien? Ben je alweer wezen zwemmen?
Heel veel succes en ik hoop ook voor je dat je op je verjaardag kan zeggen dat je rookvrij bent en oko echt dat gevoel hebt!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

> Hoi mensen,
> 
> Nog steeds rookvrij. Overdag eigenlijk geen problemen meer. Oke, oke heel af en toe dan, maar heel kort en niet erg sterk. 's avonds is nog wel steeds een probleem. Wordt ook minder maar toch. Op mijn verjaardag ben ik 4 weken rookvrij. Ik hoop dat ik dan kan zeggen: ik ben gestopt met roken. Want dat idee heb ik nog steeds niet. pppffuuu, heb het even heel moeilijk. Snak echt naar een sigaret/shaggie. Maar gelukkig zit ik niet alleen hier en zullen er zeker me een paar bespringen als ik dat zou doen. Ik hou jullie op de hoogte, ga nu ff de honden uitlaten.
> 
> Gr Ikke


Whoehoe Gefeliciteerd!!  :Big Grin:  Echt ontzettend knap dat je het ondanks sommige moeilijke momenten toch nog goed volhoudt! En wanneer ben je jarig? :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

@luuss,

Yep ik ben blij dat mijn kits, net zo achter mijn stoppen staan als ik en zelfs mijn vrouw die voorlopig nog even door rookt helpt me in de moeilijke momenten. 
De snoep buien zijn iets minder, maar ook beter beheersbaar. De verschrikkelijke onrust die ik in het begin voelde is eigenlijk voorbij. (de echte lichamelijke ontwennings verschijnselen denk ik) Of zijn in ieder geval veel minder. Maar het was eigenlijk maar één snoepbui per dag, van 's morgens 7 tot 's avonds 11.00 uur ;-) En ja, zwemmen doe ik elke week donderdag avond van 20.15u tot +/- 21.15u en daarna ga ik nog een rondje sauna doen, die in dat zwembad zit. Heerlijk. Eerst alle energie eruit en dan heerlijk ontspannen in de sauna en de buiten tuin.

@Sylvia,

Dank je wel! Komende week donderdag. de 28ste. En ik merk ook dat ik steeds actiever ben bij het uitlaten van de honden. Daarnaast begint voor mij morgen het voetbal seizoen weer. De dames, waar ik verzorger ben, moeten morgen vroeg weer en uiterlijk volgende week zaterdag mag ik de eerste wedstrijd weer fluiten. Ik heb er zin in.
Ondanks dat het niet makkelijk is, voel ik me super, en dat kan alleen maar beter worden.
Vertel dit aan iedereen die nog rookt!!!!! ;-))

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Oeh alvast gefeliciteerd! Ik ben de 30ste jarig  :Smile:  Zaterdag dus. 

Zo te zien is je conditie er iig een stuk beter op geworden! Succes morgen met je damesteam, ben benieuwd hoe je eerste fluitwedstrijd je gaat bevallen sinds het stoppen met roken!

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,Gefeliciteerd en volhouden he!! :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia en Dotito,

Dank je. as donderdag weer een jaar ouder ;-( . Maar goed het kan alleen maar beter gaan nu. En ik ga het zeker volhouden. ;-) 
BTW de Dames hebben gewonnen met 3-11 en staan nu eerste in de competitie.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Oew, gefeliciteerd met het damesteam! En nu volhouden en eerste blijven!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,

Super dat de dames momenteel 1e staan door de gewonnen wedstrijd  :Smile:  
Fijn dat je steun krijgt van je vrouw en kids, de snoepbui(en) beheersbaarder zijn, je je minder onrustig voelt en dat je alles beter kan volhouden!
Heerlijk is dat heh even een uurtje zwemmen en dan daarna lekker in de sauna ontspannen  :Smile:  
Veel plezier donderdag  :Wink:  En als je al zover bent gekomen (25 dagen rookvrij) dan blijf je het ook wel volhouden hoor! In elk geval veel succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Ik zou wel eens willen weten wie er regelmatig mee leest aan deze pol.
Mensen stoppen met roken is niet makkelijk. Dat geef ik toe. 
Maar ik heb net zeker 40 m2 meter stoep sneeuw vrij gemaakt. Mezelf dus lekker moe gemaakt. Een tijdje geleden had ik dan kotsend aan de kant gestaan en "aan het zuurstof gemoeten". Nu ben ik moe maar voldaan na enkele minuten weer gewoon op adem. En ga ik zo naar bed wetend dat ik morgen 1 volle maand rook vrij ben. Ik kan het iedereen aanraden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Ikke, volhouden en nogmaals proficiat! ben in oktober 2008 ook gestopt.Plezant he dat ge fier kunt zijn op uzelf.Doe zo voort!!! :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ik zit dit hele topic te volgen hoor!! Ben helemaal trots op je vorderingen!

xx

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Degenen die reageren volgen het in elk geval en daarnaast zullen meer mensen dit volgen  :Wink: 
Super dat je een maand rookvrij bent en nu al zoveel verschil voelt! 

Ik zit nog te wachten op mijn examenuitslag, ik rook in elk geval al wel minder en ondanks dat ik 6 week niet gezwommen had heb ik toch maar weer 10 baantjes in 20 min (500m) gezwommen zonder buiten adem te geraken, dus als ik stop met roken zoals jou Ikke dan gaat het me straks nog beter af  :Wink:  

Je hebt in elk geval op je verjaardag kunnen zeggen dat je rookvrij bent! Ik hoop dat je een leuke verjaardag hebt gehad... en dat iedereen net zo trots op je is als wij hier  :Wink: 

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Dodito en de rest,
Ja heel leuk dat ik trots op me zelf ben/kan zijn. Maar het is dan ook iets dat elke roker moeilijk vindt en elke niet roker niet kan begrijpen. Maar goed. Ik ben blij dat ik deze pol geopend heb en er regelmatig mijn hart heb kunnen luchten. Blijf dat ook zeker doen. Ik hoop dat mijn vrouw binnen kort ook gaat stoppen zodat ons huis rook vrij wordt, ook voor de kits. Die dan ook in een gezondere omgeving kunnen leven. Mijn zoon loopt nu stage op de longafdeling van een ziekenhuis en zij na de eerste dag als je daar 'één dag werkt ga je nooit roken of je stopt onmiddelijk. Misschien een idee voor de twijfelaars onder ons/jullie. Helaas zijn alle wedstrijden afgelopen weekend afgelast, dus gefloten heb ik nog steeds niet, na de winterstop/ het behalen van mijn diploma. Balen, maar voorlopig ben ik dus ÉÉN MAAND ROOKVRIJ!!!!!!!!!
Spreek jullie!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Gefeliciteerd met je één maand rookvrij zijn! Echt super dat je nu al zoveel verschillen merkt. Jammer dat de wedstrijden afgelast waren, mja zal ook niet fijn zijn met dit weer op het veld..

----------


## ikke64

Hoi hoi allemaal,
Nog even een update. Met het roken gaat er goed. Ik heb vorige week ergens 's nachts een keer een paar trekken genomen van een sigaret. Maar hij smaakte me niet en het gaf ook niet het gevoel dat ik verwacht had. Na die paar trekken heb ik hem dan ook uit gemaakt en ben verder gegaan met stoppen. Dat lukt nu dan ook beter dan daar voor.
Verder gaat het niet helemaal lekker. Mijn jongste heeft een paar dagen in het ziekenhuis gelegen met een verdenking van een blinde darm ontsteking. afgelopen zaterdag mocht ze naar huis. Dat weekend heb ik de middelste ziek gehad. Noro virus, had meneer opgepikt op zijn stage. (verpleegkunde, ziekenhuis) Vervolgens zijn mijn jongste en ik ziek geworden in de nacht van maandag op dinsdag en de oudste 's woensdags. Alleen mijn vrouwtje heeft niet gebraakt en heeft heel diarree gehad, nog immum van de zomer vakantie vermoeden wij. Maar goed alles is weer redelijk opgeknapt en het is nu carnaval hier in het zuiden van het land. groetjes Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,volhouden he!!!en beste met u kinderen.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Fijn om te lezen dat die sigaret je niet smaakte! Nu is het denk ik iets makkelijker om vol te houden, omdat je nu elke keer aan die laatste 'vieze trekken' van die sigaret terug denkt!

Alle kids en jullie weer beter?

----------


## Four Roses

Hallo allemaal,

Wilde alleen even laten weten dat ik het heel bewonderenswaardig vindt dat jullie aan het stoppen zijn / of aan het starten zijn met gezond leven!!
Ik ben ervaringsdeskundige  :Wink:  Ben twee jaar geleden gestopt, eerste drie maanden vond ik pittig, maar daarna...... heeeeeeeeerlijk!!!! Mijn leven is zoveel beter geworden en ik zou nooit meer anders willen!

Mochten jullie nog wat tips willen, dan hoor ik het graag.

Liefs.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Four roses bedankt!

Maarre dames. Ik geloof dat er nog één ging stoppen na haar examens. Hoe is het daar mee. Die zijn volgens mij al achter de rug. Wanneer ga je stoppen.
Met mij gaat het steeds beter. Ik blijf regelmatig zin hebben in een sigaret, maar dat gaat meestal snel weer over. Ik ben een kilo of 6 bijgekomen en nu stabiel. Heb wel steeds meer lucht en mijn conditie wordt ook langzaam beter. Het hoesten 's morgens is helemaal over, ook op de fiets richting mijn werk krijg ik geen hoestbuien meer. Een verandeming. Verder kan ik nu gewoon een goede lagbui krijgen zonder in een hoestbui te eindigen. Afijn ik blijf jullie op de hoogte houden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Dotito, ook jij bedankt voor je goede wensen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke

Echt super om je vooruitgangen te lezen!

Ennuh ja Luuss, denk dat je er nu ook aan moet geloven!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

wat heb ik veel respect voor jullie, ben een paar jaar geleden ook een jaar van het roken afgeweest, vond het echt verschrikkelijk moeilijk, zag alleen maar asbakken en rokende mensen.
na ongeveer een half jaar ging het heel goed.....maar ja.....vakantie, terrasje..
weer gaan roken dus, rook nu alweer 2 jaar, tis slap natuurlijk, maar ik ben er nog
niet aan toe om weer door die hel te gaan.
ik vind mezelf dus ook echt een slappeling, maar ik zie er zo tegenop
heb niet alle blz gelezen, maar zijn er ook mensen die gestopt zijn met hulpmiddelen?
zoals nicotinepleisters, of zybantabletten of champix(weet niet precies wat het doet, maar ze zeggen dat het ook helpt bij afkicken
succes allemaal!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke, Syl en de rest,
Ja ik moet er ook aan geloven  :Smile:  
Ik zou eerst stoppen als ik mijn beide diploma's binnen heb, maar er is bij mijn ene opleiding (goh hoe kan het ook anders :confused) iets mis gegaan waardoor ik nog te lang moet wachten op dat diploma, heb daar vrijdag een gesprek over, en dus besloot ik te stoppen als ik mijn opleidingen gehaald had, wat dus inmiddels zo is want heb afgelopen woensdag van mijn 2e opleiding wel mijn diploma en cijferlijst ontvangen. Ik heb dus alleen vrijdag nog een afspraak met school en rook daarna mijn laatste sigaretje en dan stop ik. Mijn paps zou ook meedoen, maar die krabbelt een beetje terug... nouja ik zie wel of hij meedoet of niet...

Sietske op jou vraag over die middeltjes... 
Ikzelf ben ooit eens uit mijzelf gestopt en wil dat deze keer weer doen, want de mensen die ik ken die proberen te stoppen dmv pleisters en pilletjes roken zijn nog steeds aan het roken. Ik maakte laatst al een grapje erover, want een vriend van mij is met pilletjes en pleisters (niquitin ofzo) al ruim een jaar bezig te stoppen, maar ik zie het verschil niet (hij zegt dat er ups en downs zijn, maar dan zou ik hem alleen zien in zijn downs???) dus zei ik dat ik waarschijnlijk op eigen kracht eerder gestopt ben dan hij met al die middeltjes en ik dus goedkoper uit ben... Er zijn echter vast ook wel mensen (die ik dan niet ken) die wel gestopt zijn dankzij de pleisters en pillen...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Het zou voor jou wel makkelijker zijn als je vader ook meteen zou stoppen idd! Maar goed eigen keuze natuurlijk allemaal, wij gaan jou ook lekker steunen in het stoppen! Gelukkig ben je al heel positief over jezelf aangezien je al een keer op eigen kracht gestopt bent, dan kun je dit vast weer! Succes!! En hou je ons ook op de hoogte van je vorderingen vanaf vrijdag!!  :Big Grin: ?

@ Sietske,

Ik vind je absoluut geen slappeling hoor! Ik vind het al enorm knap dat je een poging gedaan hebt! Het gaat je als je er klaar voor bent vast wel lukken om een keer helemaal te stoppen met roken!

Mijn moeder doet nieteens een poging om te gaan stoppen met roken :Frown:  Ik vind die sigaretten verder ook alleen maar geldklopperij, en vooral omdat we het financieel al niet breed hebben, vind ik dus eigenlijk ook niet dat ze per week 4/5x 4 euro aan een pakje sigaretten uitgeeft, dat is dus al gauw 20 euro per week, +- 80 per maand, en ruim 960 per jaar!!

----------


## sietske763

@luuss, je hebt gelijk over die middelen...mijn zus is eerder gestopt met nicotine zuigtabletten, we zijn toen bijna tegelijk gestopt.
aan het einde van de rit (toen) was ik echt van het roken af, en zij had nog steeds zuigtabletten nodig.
vorig jaar is ze zonder hulpmiddelen gestopt en ging het veel beter, binnen 3 maanden dacht ze al niet meer aan roken.
@sylvia
ik weet eigenlijk niet of ik een niet roker wil worden....
ik vind het zo gezellig en lekker.
wat ik nu ga zeggen is voor jullie denk ik heel schokkend maar ik moet het even kwijt...
ik heb in mijn beroep zoveel ouderen meegemaakt met zoveel lijden en eenzaamheid, je kinderen overleven enz.
ik denk dan wil ik wel zo oud worden...
niet depri bedoeld hoor. maar ik heb liever en leuk en mooi leven(misschien korter)dan dat ik mezelf van alles ontzeg en dan zo worden zoals al die oude mensen met al die klachten,
ik hoop dat ik niemand gekwetst heb, want dat is mn bedoeling natuurlijk niet, maar zo voelt het soms voor mij

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Tuurlijk hou ik je/jullie op de hoogte! 
Gister in mijn optimisme dacht ik vrijdag nog wel een peuk te hebben, maar die laatste heb ik vandaag gehad nadat iemand mij belde waar ik niet vrolijk van werd... dus denk dat ik ook maar geen nieuwe ga halen. Of en wanneer mijn paps stopt is zijn eigen keuze, maar zou leuk zijn als hij ook meedoet  :Wink:  
Wow 4/5 pakjes in de week is wel veel hoor, en als ze stopt of mindert is ze in elk geval goedkoper uit! 
Toen mijn moeder verhuisde heeft ze zo'n apparaat gekocht waarin je shag legt en zo'n filter om zo'n ding heen doet, want ze rookte voorheen minimaal 1 pakje per dag en sinds ze met dat apparaat klungelt rookt ze minder (dat gepruts kost tijd) en ze is goedkoper uit, misschien een idee voor je moeder???

@ Sietske,
Mijn 'oma' is 87 inmiddels en moest 10 jaar geleden al stoppen met haar gezelschaps sigaretje van de dokter omdat ze anders de 80 niet zou halen (zat die gast er even naast!), maar zij had zoiets van ik heb een heel leven geleefd en ik wil blijven genieten! Haar dochter is er ook tegen, maar als ik er was kon ze met mij lekker een sigaretje roken, dus misschien dat ik die traditie wel in ere hou...
Ik ben het met je eens dat je beter een leven geleefd kunt hebben en de dingen hebt gedaan die je wou doen, dan dat je als oud persoontje terug kijkt op een leven en ontdekt dat je veel dingen anders had willen doen! 
Als jij wilt blijven roken en het lekker vind moet je dat doen  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

> @luuss, je hebt gelijk over die middelen...mijn zus is eerder gestopt met nicotine zuigtabletten, we zijn toen bijna tegelijk gestopt.
> aan het einde van de rit (toen) was ik echt van het roken af, en zij had nog steeds zuigtabletten nodig.
> vorig jaar is ze zonder hulpmiddelen gestopt en ging het veel beter, binnen 3 maanden dacht ze al niet meer aan roken.
> @sylvia
> ik weet eigenlijk niet of ik een niet roker wil worden....
> ik vind het zo gezellig en lekker.
> wat ik nu ga zeggen is voor jullie denk ik heel schokkend maar ik moet het even kwijt...
> ik heb in mijn beroep zoveel ouderen meegemaakt met zoveel lijden en eenzaamheid, je kinderen overleven enz.
> ik denk dan wil ik wel zo oud worden...
> ...


Vergis je daar niet in hoor Sietske!! Ik ken ontzettend veel mensen die ondanks het roken superoud geworden zijn!! En tuurlijk, waarom stoppen als je het zelf niet zou willen? Als jij ervan geniet, en er geen problemen van ondervind en het kan opbrengen, why not??
Mijn vriend rookt zelf shag, gelukkig is hij een 'sociale' roker, rookt dus nooit als hij met mij is, alleen met andere erbij steekt hij wel eens een shaggie op, that's it. Ik zal jullie ook zeggen dat ik gister vierkant uitgelachen ben!! Mij werdt gevraagt een shag te draaien, dus ik met mn positieve hoofd geprobeerd (1x eerder geprobeerd maar lukte toen ookal niet) En gisteravond dus ook niet, haha die mannen lagen dubbel om mijn geklungel, uiteindelijk heeft ie het alsnog zelf moeten doen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

@ Luuss 

4/5 pakjes per week is idd superveel!! Alleen ze ziet het zelf niet in, ze blijft maar zeggen jaa ik rook al een stuk minder (Jeah right, vroeger rookte ze 2 pakjes in een hele week, hoezo geminderd??), ik heb haar vanmiddag nog gezegt: mam weet je dat je voor 960 euro per jaar verrookt?? Toen werdt ze boos :Big Grin:  Ze heeft er altijd de pest in als ik er weer over begin, ik vind het gewoon eeuwig zonde voor het geld alleen al, kijk als je nou heel veel hebt, en je kunt het je veroorloven oke, maar als je constant per maand in de problemen zit, geen boodschappen kunt doen en mijn rekening moet plunderen, dan vind ik dat je gewoon alleen al om het geld moet gaan stoppen met roken. Denk ook niet dat ze aan zoiets anders wilt beginnen, aangezien ze een zelfbeeld als amper rokende heeft.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik ben nu voor de tweede keer gestopt zonder hulp middelen. Mijn vrouw en collega's roken gewoon door. Gelukkig wel zou ik haast zeggen. Als je met z'n tweeën stopt loopt dat uit op echtscheiding ben ik bang.
En natuurlijk ken ik de verhalen van mensen die stok oud worden en elke dag een pakje zware shag leeg maken. Maar laten we elkaar geen mietje noemen. Roken is slecht voor de gezondheid, de kans op allerlei kwalen is vele malen groter. En als je eenmaal COPD hebt of hart valen of vernauwde bloedvaten of, of, of. Dan ben je ook niet meer zo vrolijk en wordt je ook niet meer zo blij oud en heb je geen leuk en mooi leven. En als je dan een zuurstof fles mee naar huis wil nemen. Dan moet je alsnog stoppen met roken.
En als ik oud zou willen worden zittend op de bank, kijken tussen de geraniums door naar mijn (toekomstige) kleinkinderen. Dan zou ik blijven roken. Maar ik wil nu met mijn kinderen mee het voetbal veld op. Ik wil nu mijn scheidsrechters diploma eer aan doen. Ik wil nu elke donderdag 2 kilometer zwemmen. En dat wil ik ook nog kunnen als straks mijn kleinkinderen achter de bal aan hollen. Ik wil niet 's morgens eerst een laag slijm uit mijn longen hoesten, en dat nog eens herhalen als ik op de fiets zit naar mijn werk. 

Lieve mensen daarom ben ik gestopt met roken. Omdat de kans maar heel klein is dat ik bij de mensen hoor die gezond en rokend oud worden. En niet omdat het toevallig ik ben. Maar omdat de kans gewoon heel erg klein is. 

En Sietske, ook ik heb er een jaar of 4 voor nodig gehad om opnieuw tot de beslissing te komen dat ik niet als roker oud wilde worden. En ik heb er spijt van dat het zo lang geduurd heeft.
Trouwens, ik heb het hier ook al eens verteld. Toen ik weer begon met roken merkte ik pas hoe goed ik me voelde zonder. Heb jij dat ook zo gevoelt?? Kortom toen ik de eerste keer stopte had ik veel minder in de gaten hoe goed ik me was gaan voelen zonder roken. Nu weet ik waar ik op moet/kan letten. En nu merk ik wel die kleine verschillen, en sta ik er veel meer bij stil dat ik niet meer, bij inspanning, aan het hoesten sla. Dat ik kleine dingen weer ruik, zoals vandaag, in de hal op mijn werk rook ik een sigaret, mijn collega had de sigaret binnen aan gestoken en was vervolgens naar buiten gelopen. Het feit dat ik dat vleugje sigaretten rook herkende. Maar dat heb ik ook buiten, de runderen en de modder in de uiterwaarde, de lichte "zweet/lichaamslucht" van mijn vrouw, de lucht van pluchebeest van onze katten. Allemaal luchtjes die ik weer ruik, waar ik weer van kan genieten. Ook het eten proef ik beter.

Lieve Sylvia, Ik kan me heel goed voorstellen dat je je boos maakt over het roken van je moeder. Ook omdat ze er eigenlijk het geld niet voor heeft. Maar dat houd waarschijnlijk ook in dat je moeder naast het huishouden niets heeft. Dat ze voor een groot deel van de dag tussen 4 muren inzit. Niets om je blij over te maken. En dubbel moeilijk als je al zou willen stoppen. Voor mij geldt dat ik op mijn werk er ook minder moeite mee had en nog heb. Om dat ik afwisseling heb en met mijn gedachte met heel andere dingen bezich ben. Mijn vrouw gaat stoppen als haar 0 uren contract omgezet wordt in een contract met vast aantal uren. Ook meer afwisseling, en als ze thuis is, heeft ze het dan ook drukker. Maar het verhaal is al veel te lang geworden. Laat maar horen hoe jullie er over denken.
Gr Ikke

----------


## sietske763

je hebt helemaal .gelijk, als je lang genoeg rookt krijg je een verhoogd cholesterol en dat is weer vaak de reden om een beroerte te krijgen en kan je zelfs aan de zuurstof en sondevoeding komen en kom je in een verpleeghuis terecht, omdat je door de beroerte grotendeels verlamd kan worden....tja dat is ook niet het einde wat ik wil...
heb daar echt we over nagedacht hoor.
maar ik kan het nu even echt niet opbrengen
bedankt voor je reactie
sietske

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ik vind het echt heel mooi verwoord van je hoe jij de reden van het stoppen met roken uitlegt!

En je hebt idd wel gelijk, ik schiet er verder niets mee op om boos te worden, maar ze zit iig niet een groot deel van de dag tussen 4 muren! Ze heeft een vaste baan van 36 uur per week, dus werkt 5 dagen per week. Op een basisschool, dus ze draait de gewone basisschooltijden mee, het grootste deel van de dag werkt ze dus ook. Als ze op school nou helemaal niet zouden kunnen roken had ze minder gerookt, het nadeel daarvan is dus dat ze op die school een apart hok hebben waar ze kunnen roken, waar ze automatisch een paar keer per dag heengaat met mederokende collega's, wat niet stimulerend werkt om te stoppen. Ik maak me ook gewoon teveel zorgen om het geld, ik ben nu nog 17, dus hoef nu mijn eigen rekeningen nog niet te betalen, maar zodra ik 18 ben moet ik dat wel!! En terwijl ik nu aan het sparen ben, wordt dat dus steeds gebruikt voor boodschappen, omdat ze zelf niets meer heeft. Van een betrekkelijk hoog bedrag wat ik vanaf kinds af aan opgespaard heb is nu dus nog maar €0,77 over, ik maak me er best zorgen over hoe dat straks verder gaat. En die sigaretten zijn gewoon niet goed voor haar gezondheid, de gezondheid van mn zus, én die van mij, ik vind het echt pure geldverspilling, ze ziet het helaas alleen zelf niet in :Frown:  Pfoeh, waarom waren ze allemaal niet meer zoals jij bent!

@ Sietske,

Als jij er nu nog niet klaar voor bent om te stoppen, moet je dat ook niet gaan proberen! Wanneer je wilt stoppen met roken moet je er zelf 100% achter staan, en er klaar voor zijn!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Hm van 2 pakjes per week naar 4/5 is niet minderen hoor... jammer dat ze ondanks een drukke baan zoveel tijd vind om te roken en daardoor niet het geld over houdt wat ze kan overhouden. 
Ik herken het wel trouwens dat je ouders niet altijd luisteren als je iets wil zeggen, hoor ik mijn paps zeggen dat we niet zoveel geld hebben, stel ik voor om iets te eten wat we in huis hebben want het moet toch op (diepvriesgroente, pasta, vlees, pizza) is hij het er mee eens (zoals vandaag) en voor ik door heb wat er gebeurd is hij al naar de winkel, zelfde ook met zijn roken vind altijd halve pakjes shag en dan vind hij het raar dat hij zoveel pakjes koopt in een week  :Confused:  achja ouders wat moet je er soms mee *zucht*
Misschien heeft ze net dat duwtje nodig van een complete buitenstaander, misschien dus wat Ikke heeft neergezet  :Wink: 

@ Ikke,
Inderdaad goed verwoord waarom jij gestopt bent met roken!
Fijn dat jij er zoveel profijt van ondervind  :Big Grin:  Ook leuk voor je kids dat hun vader minder hoest tijdens een balletje trappen  :Wink: 
Ik herken wat je zegt, toen ik eerder gestopt was met roken en weer begon ging mijn conditie ook achteruit. Ik wil nu stoppen met roken voor mijn conditie (wil af van dat snel kortademig zijn), voor mijn algehele gezondheid en om centjes te besparen. Ik had alleen een begin datum nodig, want wou eerst school stress achter me hebben.... Ik ben wel bang dat ik nog meer ga ruiken, ik ruik al meer dan alle niet rokende mensen die ik ken en ik heb hooikoorts dus ben bang dat dat erger wordt, maarja als dat het enige is zoek ik daar wel een andere oplossing voor  :Wink: 
Echt super dat je het stoppen nog steeds volhoudt en ook fijn dat je vrouw op een ander moment haar poging gaat ondernemen! Keep up the good work!

@ Sietske,
Niemand verplicht jou te stoppen, je weet zelf de risico's, je bent eerder gestopt geweest dus je weet wat het is en als je er achter staat kan je altijd nog een stoppoging ondernemen, maar zolang jij nog in een situatie zit waarin jij een peukje wil of nodig hebt dan moet je dat 'gewoon' blijven doen  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Tja, dan ben ik bang dat je moeder nooit gaat stoppen. Maar hoe het komt dat ze met een 36 urige werkweek nog het geld van haar dochter op moet maken?!?!? Wees blij als je 18 wordt. Ik raad je aan om dan duidelijke afspraken te maken over jou geld. Spreek evt een vast bedrag af wat je betaald als "kostgeld". En de rest moet ze gewoon afblijven. Evt een nieuwe rekening waar ze niet bij/aan kan. En voor jou is het duidelijk. Jij wilt niet meebetalen aan haar sigaretten. En daarbij kun je als je een bedrag hebt afgesproken ook je spaargeld terug halen. Stel, je spreekt af om €100,- maand te gaan betalen. Dan ga je gewoon €75,- betalen tot je je spaarbedrag weer terug hebt. Mijn oudste, die een redelijk inkomen heeft betaalt ook sinds kort "kostgeld" terwijl ik het eigenlijk niet echt nodig heb. Maar daar tegen over heb ik ook voor alledrie gezorgt dat ze hun rijbewijs konden/kunnen halen. En ook een klein autootje kunnen/konden kopen.
Maar zover offtopic.

Sylvia, Ik ben geen heilige hoor. Mijn kinderen mopperen net zo goed op mij als jij op jou moeder. ;-)

Enne Luuss, stoppen met roken werkt ook vaak positief bij hooikoorts. Heeft iets te maken met het minder geprikkeld zijn van het slijmvlies ed. Een collega heeft nu een min of meer normaal leven. Toen hij rookte liep hij de halve zomer met zware medicijnen. Dus nog een reden HA,ha,ha

Als iemand mijn redenen wil laten lezen, kan gebruiken om een ander te overtuigen. Mag dat natuurlijk. En mocht diegene specifieke vragen hebben, laat hij/zij die dan ook zeker stellen. Ik help graag.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Ik gebruik geen medicijnen meer tegen mijn hooikoorts, voordat ik rookte en sinds ik rook werd ik alleen maar zieker van die medicijnen dan dat het mij goed deed (pillen, oogdruppels, druppels om in te nemen, ik heb t allemaal gehad), heeeeeel soms neem ik nu een homeopathisch middel in maar ook met mate, want ik ben niet zo van de pilletjes...
Wel super hoor dat je nu bijna 2 maand rookvrij bent!
Ik hoop dat ik het net zo goed als jou kan volhouden en dat ik niet zoals eerder weer begin in een stressie moment...

----------


## sietske763

RESPECT voor alle gestopte rokers.

----------


## dotito

Ook ik ben nu 1jaar en 4maand gestopt,ben er ook ontzettend blij mee.
Moet eerlijk zeggen in het begin zo de eerste maanden dat ik stopte had ik nog wel problemen met sigaretten.Maar nu intereseert het mij totaal niet meer.
Is wel zo dat ik samen met mijn ventje ben gestopt.Ik heb dan ook wel gedaan omdat ik heel veel last had van migraine.
Sinds ik ben gestopt voel ik me veel beter,en ook veel minder depresief.
Op zich rookte ik niet zo veel,soms 7 soms 5 maar mijn ventje wel.
En op den duur is dat dan ook wel kostelijk.
Maakte mij ook wel wat zorgen voor zijn gezondheid.Is nl zo dat mijn vader ook altijd heeft gerookt,en dat hij een paar jaar geleden ook een beroerte heeft gedaan.
Toens zijn mijn ogen ook open gegaan.En kost veel centen he! we hebben dat eens uitgerekend 1900 euro per jaar das ni niets he!
Daar kan je al een mooie reis mee maken. :Smile: 

@Ikke,je bent goed bezig hoor ben trots op je!

@Sylvia,ja dat is waar als je er zelf niet achter staat dat zal het nooit lukken.


Dotito,

----------


## ikke64

Ik wil jullie allemaal heel hartelijk bedanken. Juist jullie reacties, en de contacten met jullie geeft de extra stimulance om vol te houden. Het extra steuntje in de rug. Ook voor alle toekomstige stoppers. Dit soort contacten hebben mij in ieder geval veel geholpen. Dus gooi jullie verhaal hier ook maar neer. 

@Dotito, het is leuk dat je het depressief zijn aanhaald. Je hoort vaak dat je door stess (weer) gaat roken. Maar het schijnt dus inderdaad zo te zijn dat mensen die last hebben van Depressies er na het stoppen veel minder last van hebben. Weet iemand hoe dat komt? Want ook ik voel me sinds de laatste week of 3 rustiger. Ik ben van nature ook een behoorlijke zenuwlijder/ depressieveling, maar ik ben nu veel stabieler. Zelfs op het werk kreeg ik er vandaag een opmerking over.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Je verhaal klinkt idd bekent in de oren!

@ Ikke,

De financiele problemen zijn ontstaan door de alimentatie-achterstand van haar ex (ik noem hem al niet eens meer mijn 'vader').
8 jaar lang heeft zij zelf moeten opdraaien voor alle kosten van haar 2 dochters, toen is ze 2 jaar terug ook nog eens in de uitkering belandt doordat alle ID banen eruit gingen, toen zijn er grote financiele gaten ontstaan, nu werkt ze sinds een jaar weer 36 uur per week, maar krijgt volgens mij veel te weinig betaald (36 uur per week, alleenstaande moeder en dan maar 1100 verdienen?). Die gaten blijven nu dus en daardoor is het per maand steeds zo'n probleem, wij zijn nu druk bezig met de advocaat om de achterstallige alimentatie terug te halen, maar dit is een erg lang proces!
Nja dit dus een beetje in het kort de uitleg hoe die gaten ontstaan zijn  :Wink: 

Zoiezo moeten die afspraken er komen wanneer ik 18 ben, ik ben nu al bang dat ik straks mijn eigen zorgverzekering niet op kan hoesten, kan nu zelf niet werken ivm mn examens, waar ik al slecht voorsta en keihard voor moet knokken. Ik hoop nu dat we snel die achterstallige alimentatie krijgen, dat is echt een smak geld, daarvoor wil ik een opleiding allround nagelstyling afronden, en daar zelf wat mee gaan verdienen. Haha hele toekomstplannen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Weer terug on-topic,

Dotito ik ben écht trots op je!! Al 1 jaar en 4 maanden gestopt!! Ikke ik vind het van jou ook ontzettend knap, en heb er de volste vertrouwen in dat je een gelukkig rookvrij leven op het voetbalveld tegemoet staat  :Big Grin: 
En Luuss, wij gaan je lekker steunen zodat je niet van die stressmomenten krijgt, meid je kunt het!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ikke64

23 jaar en ouder 1.407,60 bruto. Maar ook zaken als Huur- en zorgtoeslag ga ff kijken op de site van de belasting of ga na een gratis belasting advies gebeuren. Je hoort namelijk met dat inkomen. Er zeker €100,- maandelijks van de belasting te beuren. De extra toeslagen beur je tegenwoordig namelijk rechtstreeks van de belasting. Is dat nu nog niet het geval, weest blij je kunt het namelijk van de laatste 5 jaar nog vorderen. ;-)Toch de moeite waard. Ook jou raad ik aan daar goed naar te kijken. Mijn Zoon heeft een ziekte kosten verzekering + jongeren aanvulling van de CZ. en met de zorgtoeslag eraf betaald hij €36,- /maand. (€97,00 - €61,00 of zo.) En een tip voor jou als je inderdaad die opleiding gaat doen. Probeer zo snel mogelijk een eigen studiootje in te richten en geef je inkomsten netjes op, je mag best heel veel belasting vrij verdienen en je voorkomt giga boetes. En zolang je een studiebeurs ontvangt. Krijg je helemaal geen aanslag. Maar je kunt er wel lekker een centje mee bijverdienen waar je staks je rijlessen ed van kunt betalen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Thanks voor de info Ikke! Ga er zeker wat mee doen!

En ik hoop idd zo snel mogelijk te kunnen beginnen, de hele zaak wordt nu uitgezocht door een of andere hogere hand (ben even de precieze naam kwijt) en wanneer dat alles rond is gaat de rechtszaak er komen, en mn moeder heeft zo goed als 100% kans op slagen.

Hoe gaat het nu met jou? Met het stoppen? Gaat het al makkelijker?

----------


## ikke64

Mensen, ik voel me geweldig. Baal er alleen van dat steeds het voetbal wordt afgelast en ik dus niet kan scheidsrechteren. Ik hoop volgende week, komt er ook een scheidsrechter begeleider in opleiding kijken. Lijkt me super. Af en toe heb ik nog zin in het shaggie, maar dat is zo over in de regel. Ik eet, lees snoep, ook minder nu. Kortom ik wil weer meer bewegen, maar dat lukt nu helaas ff niet.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah das wel k*t dat het steeds afgelast wordt  :Frown: . Maar moet ook zeggen dat het gewoon barslecht weer is, lijkt me ook niks met dit weer op het voetbalveld! Nja hopen op een droog weekend volgende week, dan kan voetbal een keertje doorgaan!

Wel super dat het zo goed gaat met het stoppen met roken!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke, 
inmiddels al wezen scheidsrechteren?

Inmiddels ben ik een week gestopt met roken en het bevalt me voornamelijk wel goed. Mijn paps is vrolijk aan het door roken, maar ik heb weinig moeite tot nu toe met mensen om mij heen die roken en als ik drang heb ik een sigaret dan neem ik een lolly, dus vrijdag op feestje in de kroeg keek de ene helft mij raar aan en de andere helft noemde mij lollymeisje  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha die vind ik wel goed een lolly nemen! Hehe loop je dan de hele dag met een tas vol lolly's  :Smile: 

@ Ikke

Hoe bevalt het jou tot nu toe? Voel je je al helemaal een niet-roker :Big Grin: ?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja vond het zelf ook een goed idee  :Smile:  Is in elk geval beter dan constant nootjes of chipjes ofzo eten  :Wink: 
In plaats van make-up zoals de meeste dames dat hebben heb ik altijd wel iets eetbaars mee in mijn tasje... moet wel zeggen dat ik een keer 1 kilo lolly's kreeg van een vriendin tijdens uitgaan omdat ik jarig was geweest  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha een kilo? Zo hoelang duurt het voordat je daardoorheen bent :Stick Out Tongue: ?
Heb zelf trouwens nooit make-up in mn tas, haha ook geen lolly's  :Stick Out Tongue: , gebruik wel make-up maar eigenlijk meestal alleen in het weekend, vind het dus ook niet de moeite om mee te slepen :Stick Out Tongue:  Haha iets eetbaars trouwens ook niet, mijn tas is gewoon eigenlijk heel leeg  :Smile:  Op mn telefoon, portemonnee en wat condooms na. (Laatste klinkt heel fout, maar goed beter om bij je te hebben he, of voor vriendinnen ofso :Stick Out Tongue:  you'll never know!)

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Binnen 2 uur ongeveer, want ik had ze uitgedeeld  :Smile: 
Mijn tas inhoud lijkt op die van jou, heb daarbij ook voor de 'you never know' tampons en ibu's mee... en iets eetbaars is omdat ik vanaf mijn 4e wel eens flauw val..

Heb je je mams al voorgesteld te gaan pielen met zo'n apparaat of heb ik dat inmiddels gemist??

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ja die tampons, sja vergeet ik altijd :Stick Out Tongue:  heb een keer op school gezeten toen ik ze nodig had, was ik ze vergeten, en opeens wilde niemand me iets lenen (terwijl ik vriendinnen altijd vanalles geef, maar goed andersom is het blijkbaar altijd heel moeilijk :Stick Out Tongue: ) Toen moest ik in mn pauze naar huis fietsen, echt erg :Stick Out Tongue:  In jouw geval is het dan ook wel logisch dat je altijd iets eetbaars mee hebt  :Smile: 

Mijn moeder heeft trouwens geen interesse in zoiets, die blijft liever roken. *Welja, steekt ze nog een peuk op op het moment dat ik dit typ!*

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss, Volhouden. Geweldig. Er komen nog moeilijke momenten! maar je gaat je echt steeds beter voelen. En nee, ik voel me echt nog geen niet roker. Syl. Wel een roker die gestopt is. Maar er gaat nog geen dag voorbij of ik heb zin in een sigaret. Maar dat zijn echt maar momenten. En als ik de mensen om me heen hoor die ooit gestopt zijn komt er geen dag dat je helemaal geen zin hebt in een sigaret. Alleen. Ik heb afgelopen maanden, ook hier boven, gelezen/gehoort: ik ga me toch niet jaren lang kwellen, ik wil liever vrolijk oud worden. BLA,BLA, maar je hoeft je niet te kwellen. Het is maar een paar dagen moeilijk, misschien noemen sommige mensen dat kwellen. Maar nu voel ik me al veel beter dan 3 maanden geleden. En ik kwel me echt niet. Iedereen heeft wel eens ergens zin in. Vrouwen in chocolade ;-) En die nemen dat dan toch ook niet altijd.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ach misschien ga je je ooit nog een niet-roker voelen  :Smile:  Vind het iig al super dat je het tot zover geschopt hebt! Dit is al de 3e maand rookvrij!
Heb trouwens het vrouwen en zin in chocolade nooit begrepen, mn zus heeft tijdens menstruatieperiodes áltijd trek in chocola, terwijl ik dan altijd misselijk op bed lig!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,
Ben van plan het vol te blijven houden... moeilijke momenten hebben we lollies voor... heb nu ook veel sla/komkommer/nootjes in huis voor de gezonde afleiding...

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,
Dat met dat chocolade is wel te verklaren dat jij misselijk op bed ligt minder ;-(
Maar er zijn volkstammen vrouwen die bij elk dipje naar chocolade grijpen en dan hoeven ze echt niet ongesteld te zijn. Wel hebben ze dan regelmatig moeite om door een deur heen te komen. Omdat ze maatje tig van kleding hebben. (zonder alle mensen die dik zijn door medische problemen hierin mee te trekken). Maar het klinkt wel hè: de derde rookvrije maand. Beter dan 2 maanden rook vrij ;-)

@ Luuss, weet je wat ik verschrikkelijk veel gegeven heb naast de pinda's. Sultana's (op mijn werk) en zure bommen/augurken ('s avonds thuis). En ik moet bekennen nog wel een beetje. Ik ben inmiddels een kilo of 8 aangekomen maar daarvan ben ik door een darm infectie eind vorig jaar er 6 van kwijtgeraakt. Nu het weer beter wordt ga ik ook meer bewegen en langzaam aan begin ik ook wel op te letten met wat ik eet. Zonder te lijnen. Dat adviseren ze uit te stellen tot na drie maanden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,

Die sultana's daar kan ik inkomen... maar die augurken?
Ja stoppen met roken werkt niet goed voor de lijn... ik probeer gezonde afleiding te vinden als ik een peuk wil...dacht dat ik me veel chagrijnig zou voelen, maar dat valt me gelukkig erg mee  :Smile: 
Ik merk wel verbetering met fitness, volgende week maar weer eens zwemmen en kijken of er verschil merkbaar is...

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Haha oke aparte stammen  :Stick Out Tongue:  Mn vriendin is idd ook helemaal verslaafd aan chocola, maar oke zij heeft volgens mij een snelle stofwisseling, die kan 20x per dag een chocoladereep eten en die blijft graatmager  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Owja en die sultana's vind ik nog vrij normaal, neem ze ook altijd mee naar school, maar die augurken klinken naar iets wat zwangere vrouwen doen :Stick Out Tongue:  Die krijgen dan opeens van die rare eetgewoontes, sommige worden dan helemaal gek op haring of augurken eten ens, mn tante had dat met broodjes pindakaas??  :Confused: 

Die 3 maanden rookvrij klinkt trouwens idd beter dan die 2 maanden idd  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Volhouden he meid!! :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

@Ikke en Luuss,

Volhouden jullie hé!! Ben trots en jaloers op jullie doorzettingsvermogen  :Big Grin: .

Ik ga proberen te minderen ... ben de laatste tijd een echte 'stoomboot'  :Frown: .
Ik blijf hier jullie verhalen lezen die me ergens een beetje motiveren ... dan lukt minderen me zéker  :Wink: .

Xx Ag

----------


## Ronald68

Ikke hoe is het nu? Nog steeds gestopt?
Op 6 april vier ik mijn 12,5 jarig stoppen met roken jubileum. 
Hoe ver ben jij nu?

----------


## ikke64

Hé Ronald, wat flauw die vraag, als je zelf al 12.5 jaar geleden gestopt bent. :Wink: 
Bij mij is het dichter bij de 12.5 week. Maar voorlopig rook ik nog niet, en ben ook niet van plan weer te beginnen. Voel me nu gewoon te goed. Elke week merk ik weer dingen die ik een week daarvoor nog niet kon. Nog niet proefde. Nog niet.......... Nee, die enkele keer dat ik nu nog zin heb in een sigaret is te verwaarlozen en prima mee te leven. Echt geen afzien, marteling of welke woorden rokers nog meer gebruiken om maar niet te hoeven stoppen. Ik deed dat net zo goed hoor, rokers. Was geen haar beter. Enne. weinig roken is ook roken. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Supergoed Ikke,

Blijven volhouden en hou die positieve energie vast  :Wink: .

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,
Ik zat vanmorgen op mijn werk toen ik de laatste post geschreven heb. 
Ik heb me toen voorgenomen om vanavond bij mijn wekelijks zwem avondje er eens stevig aan te trekken. En ik moet zeggen dat het echt heftig was. Mijn conditie gaat met sprongen vooruit. Ik kan veel meer baantjes borstcrowle zwemmen dan enkele weken geleden. Na een baan sprint ben ik na 1 of 2 banen (rustig door zwemmen) weer helemaal terug en kan er weer een stevig baantje tegen aan. Door deze verbeterde conditie is er nu een evenwicht van conditie en spierkracht. Kan dus andere spieren gebruiken dan die ik gebruik bij schoolslag. Zelfs na de 2 kilometer was ik nog in staat om een volle baan vlinderslag te maken.
Sorrie, maar mijn enthousiasme is enorm zoals je kunt lezen. 
Ik zwom overigens al voor ik stopte met roken, maar toen zat er niet of nauwelijks verbetering in. En doordat ik alleen lucht had voor schoolslag had ik de volgende dag spierpijn.
Als mijn conditie verder verbeterd ga ik die spierpijn gegarandeerd weer krijgen en in nog veel meer spieren. Maar sorrie op dat gebied ben ik een beetje machogisties. Dat is een heerlijke gezonde pijn die me uiteindelijk er ook niet lelijker op maakt.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,
Weer even een up-date. Ik ben nog steeds rook vrij. Enkele moeilijke dagen gehad. Waarom??? Ik heb geen idee. Niet dat de aandrang onoverkomelijk was maar wel heel vaak op een dag. Nu gaat het weer beter.
Maar ik heb een luxe probleem! Mijn conditie overtreft mijn spierkracht. Steeds, dit weekend bij het vlaggen, gaan mijn spieren protesteren zonder dat ik loop te hijgen. En heb ik regelmatig spierpijn ;( Morgen middag is er schoolvoetbal en mag ik scheidsrechter spelen. Ik denk dat ik morgen avond weer spierpijn heb, hoe lang zou dit doorgaan ;(
Zonder gekheid, ik ben blij dat ik mijn activiteiten heb. En het klinkt misschien gek, maar wat ik vooral fijn vindt is dat je merkt, hierdoor, dat je steeds meer kunt. Je steeds beter voelt, op de spierpijn na dan  :Wink:  Ik hou jullie op de hoogte.

Luuss, hoe is het met jou. Nog steeds rookvrij!?!?!?

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Ikke

Proficiat :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  hoor volhouden he! als je eens een moeilijk moment hebt das normaal.Heb ik destijds ook meegemaakt,gewoon niet aan toegeven.
Ik ben bijna 1 jaar en 6 maand rookvrij en ben ook fier hoor! :Big Grin: 

Groetjes Do :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Dotito, Perfect.

Ik vandaag 3 maanden!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool: D: :Cool: 
Gisteravond voelde ik spieren die ik niet eens wist te hebben :Frown: 
Maar een warm bad heeft wonderen gedaan. Vandaan lekker rustig wat geklust hier in huis en vanavond weer ruim 2 kilometer gezwommen. :Smile: 

Ik voel me steeds beter. Alle stoppers volhouden. Luuss, mocht het nu niet gelukt zijn?!?!? Gewoon een nieuwe datum prikken en dan lukt het wel :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Dikke proficiat Ikke!!!!

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,lukt het een beetje bij jou stoppen met roken?
Of ben je ondertusssen weer begonnen. :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve mensen,

Ik ben 3 week gestopt geweest en helaas weer begonnen.  :Frown:  Stoppen met nagelbijten en stoppen met roken werd me iets teveel en leverde me teveel stress op, dus eerst maar de nagels laten groeien want dat staat representatiever voor de functie waar ik voor wil solliciteren (medisch secretaresse/receptioniste). Mijn nagels laten groeien gaat hartstikke goed, en als ze weer 'normaal' zijn dan ga ik weer stoppen met roken. Ik kan helaas niet alles tegelijk, maar een nieuwe poging komt er zeker!
Ikke had me al een lieve PM gestuurd dat ik voor tips altijd mocht vragen  :Wink:   :Smile: 
Als ik weer een nieuwe datum heb geprikt horen jullie het wel, in de tussentijd probeer ik zo weinig mogelijk te roken zodat een nieuwe poging minder lastig zal zijn!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Das waar lieve meid,met alles tegelijk stoppen zou ik ook niet doen.
Vroeg of laat zal het jou wel lukken.
Teveel stres hebben is ook niet goed(kan er van meespreken).
Toch ook al goed dat je van u nagels kunt blijven he,proficiat trouwens !
Heb dat als kind ook heel veel gedaan(door de zenuwen)
Met gevolg dat ik er het feit heb van gekregen,heb het achteraf nooit meer gedaan.
Je weet als je er aan toe bent voor te stoppen,dat je aan mij ook altijd tips mag vragen he!
Toch goed dat je al aan het minderen bent.

Veel liefs Do :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Ik heb Luuss ook al verteld dat ze goed bezich is. En als ze straks gestopt is met roken kan ze haar lange nagels laten zien zonder de bruine vlekken welke een roker altijd tussen de vingers heeft.  :Wink: 

Zijn er nog meer mensen die willen stoppen? misschien een idee om het met meer tegelijk te doen. Maakt het misschien ietsjes makkelijker.

Luuss vol houden!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jammer dat je poging niet gelukt is, maar snap de reden wel goed, je kunt niet heksen dus niet vanalles tegelijk doen  :Wink: 
Je nagels zijn iig wel al goed aan het groeien, dus dat is toch ook wel iets waar we trots op zijn hoor  :Big Grin: 

@ Ikke,

Hoe gaat het met jou? Nog steeds helemaal rookvrij?

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Yep, nog steeds rook vrij. Het kost me nu ook vrijwel geen moeite meer. Ik heb nog wel elke dag meerdere keren even kort zin in een peuk en het afvallen wil ook nog niet echt lukken. Maar ik voel me nog steeds prima. Het zwemmen gaat steeds beter. Helaas heb ik afgelopen weekend niet gefloten. Ivm het overlijden van de voorzitter waren al de wedstrijden, begrijpelijk natuurlijk, afgelast. Mijn handtekening had hij op zijn rouw kaartje staan. En man die de glimlach erg belangrijk vond. Maar ook tijdens en na de uitvaart heb ik geen moeite gehad om van de sigaretten af te blijven.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Dat is erg goed nieuws! 

Gecondoleerd met het overlijden van de voorzitter, idd begrijpelijk dat de wedstrijden afgelast werden.

Het afvallen zal ook vanzelf wel komen, wanneer je heel erg actief gaat scheidsen en zwemmen  :Wink:  Overigens kun je die paar extra kilootjes volgens mij wel hebben  :Wink:  Is positief bedoeld hoor!

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Sylvia,

Ik hoop dat het inderdaad gaat lukken. Maar op mijn leeftijd komen de kilo's altijd op de plaatsen waar je ze niet wil hebben. (hé, waar ken ik die tekst van???  :Wink:  ) En inderdaad ben ik van nature redelijk slank. Maar met mijn 185 cm lengte is 80 kilo toch echt genoeg en daar ga ik nu helaas ruim overheen. Maar goed dat is minder ongezond als roken. Vandaag moest ik even achter ons puberaal hond aan. Deze jongen, net negen maanden geweest, ging er van tussen dus ik er achter aan. En hoewel ik na de achtervolging, die ik uiteindelijk nog gewonnen heb ook, behoorlijk buiten adem was. Heb ik niet staan te hoesten. En dat was in het recente verleden wel anders. Bij de minste inspanning stond ik de longen uit mijn lijf te hoesten. Heerlijk om tot die conclusie te mogen komen. Vanavond even geen zwemmen, helaas liep een afspraak laat vanmiddag volledig uit de hand wat tijd betrof.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ikke,

Goed nieuws om te horen dat je niet meer in een volledige hoestbui beland na inspanning. Haha nou na die wedstrijd om je hond terug te pakken ben je meteen weer wat kilo's lichter hehe !
En dat soort honden ken ik, mn oma heeft een speelse poedel van net een jaartje oud, en die glipt er ook wel eens uit, en dan rent en blaft ie de hele buurt bij elkaar, en dan zie je iedereen achter die hond aan (mja hij maakt er natuurlijk een spelletje van, en vind al die aandacht héérlijk!).

Ik denk trouwens ook dat hoe langer je gestopt bent, je steeds minder last krijgt van die vreetbuien, of niet?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## dotito

@Sylvia,

Daar heb je volkomen gelijk in(vreetbuien minderen).Ale bij mij is dat toch zo,ik was in begin kilo's aankomen.Na bijna 1half jaar verder te zijn is alles(zelf nog meer)er terug af.

----------


## ikke64

Tja, ja, dames de kilo's vliegen er straks zo maar af  :Wink: 
Dat geloof ik niet helemaal natuurlijk. maar ik kan niet echt van vreet buien praten.
Gewoon één vreet bui per dag. Van 's morgens 8 tot 's avonds 23.00. ;(
Nee. valt wel mee, en kaugom helpt redelijk. Ik weet zeker daty het goed komt en terug naar een rook leven wil ik echt niet meer.

gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Het is nu 4 maanden geleden dat ik mijn laatste shaggie gerookt heb.
Er is veel gebeurd met me.
Mijn vingers zijn niet langer bruin, as dinsdag laat ik mijn tanden reinigen door de tandarts.
Niet bleken of zo maar gewoon de aanslag er grondig af. 
Veel belangrijker is dat ik niet meer hoest bij een lachbui, bij inspanning, bij het opstaan enz. 
Gisteren 2 wedstrijden gefloten 2x 30 en 2x 40 minuten. En hoewel 's avonds mijn kuiten vertelde dat dit wel erg veel van het goede was geweest gaf mijn conditie geen krimp. Tijdens mijn wekelijkse zwemavond heb ik niet langer dan 50 a 55 minuten meer nodig om de 2 kilometer vol te maken. Minstens 1 op de 4 banen is borstcrowl, daarnaast zwem ik, als de ruimte/drukte het toelaat, ook regelmatig rugcrowl.
Verder ruik ik veel beter. Ik heb het idee dat ook mijn smaak verbeterd is.
Ik ben ongeveer 9 kilo aangekomen. Heel voorzichtig ga ik nu proberen om er circa 5 kwijt te raken. Met mijn lengte van 185cm vind ik een gewicht van circa 80 kilo aanvaartbaar. Een ander probleem waar ik mee zat, mijn ontlasting, veel en te dun, heb ik opgelost. Bijna de hele dag liep ik kauwgom te kauwen. Heel veel zoetstoffen kreeg ik op deze manier binnen. En die zijn toch laxerend. Hier ben ik dus ook drastisch mee verminderd en gelijk is mijn darm werking een stuk beter. Zelfs mijn gedrag is wat veranderd relaxer. Kl*ten zoetstoffen. 
En wil ik nog roken? Ja, ik heb elke dag nog enkele momenten waarop ik graag een sigaret zou willen opsteken. Kort, minder heftig, en prima mee te leven. Maar wel heel vervelend. Steeds moet je even de knop omzetten. Ik heb 2 keer in de afgelopen 4 maanden een trekje genomen van een shaggie. En zeker de laatste keer, op een terrasje, vond ik het gewoon smerig. Die smaak bleef minuten lang in mijn mond hangen. 
Zelfs mijn pilsje smaakte minder goed. Dus verstandelijk is het heel duidelijk. Maar ik ben natuurlijk niet voor niets zo'n 30 jaar verslaafd geweest. Alleen deze keer heb ik mijn leven heel anders ingericht. Meer sport, meer fruit, gezond bezich zijn. Meer in de toekomst denken. En vooral niet in lengte maar in kwaliteit. Ik weet ook wel dat rokers ook erg oud kunnen worden. Maar ik wil meer kwaliteit uit mijn leven halen. En dat gaat me lukken ook!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mensen bedankt voor jullie steun, mede daar door kan ik het volhouden. Ik heb me dan ook voorgenomen om voorlopig elke maand een update te schrijven, heel misschien dat er iemand nog hulp aan heeft. Wat zeker is. Het is voor mij een steuntje in de rug. Ik wil jullie niet hoeven te vertellen dat ik weer gerookt heb.  :Wink: 

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

Ikke nogmaals proficiat he!!! Goed bezig jongen!!! :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,
Harstikke goed om te horen dat je je levensstijl hebt aangepast, dat je beter in je vel zit en niet meer hoeft te hoesten bij elke inspanning die je doet!
Hopelijk lukt het je om die kilo's weg te krijgen en om de trek in een shaggie het hoofd te bieden!
Vind het echt super dat je zo goed bezig bent en blijft!

Ik moet zeggen dat ik nog steeds rook  :Frown:  ... maar ik heb een goede conditie, mijn fitness gaat steeds beter, in een uur tijd zwem ik 1,5 km en ik heb geen last van die rare hoestbuien... dus dat is voor mij geen probleem... toch zou ik op een dag wel van deze gewoonte af willen geraken. Voor nu ben ik nog steeds mijn nagels aan het laten groeien en dat gaat gelukkig nog steeds goed! Ik laat wel weten wanneer ik een nieuwe poging onderneem  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hé Luuss,

Grote klasse. Binnen kort foto's van je nagels. Heb je nog geen problemen met de toetsen  :Wink: 
En wat dat hoesten betreft. Tja, jij rookt een jaar of 10 en ik al 30 daar ligt waarschijnlijk het grote verschil  :Frown: 

Maar hou je haaks blijf actief en wie weet.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

> Tja, ja, dames de kilo's vliegen er straks zo maar af 
> Dat geloof ik niet helemaal natuurlijk. maar ik kan niet echt van vreet buien praten.
> Gewoon één vreet bui per dag. Van 's morgens 8 tot 's avonds 23.00. ;(
> Nee. valt wel mee, en kaugom helpt redelijk. Ik weet zeker daty het goed komt en terug naar een rook leven wil ik echt niet meer.
> 
> gr Ikke


Oh ik bedoelde ook niet dat het er zomaar afging hoor! Maar zo te horen krijg je behoorlijk wat beweging en wanneer je straks minder vreetbuien krijgt zal het er wel afgaan, daar doelde ik meer op  :Wink: 
Nu wel al ruim 5 maanden rookvrij, echt knap!

@ Luuss,

Jaa 1 ding tegelijk he  :Smile:  Eerst de nagels, heb de mijne helemaal kortgeknipt nu, dus blijf niet constant meer aan mn toetsenbord hangen haha. Moest nu ook wel, door die verhuizing stoot ik ze constant, heb ze dan liever kort dan dat ze straks 1 voor 1 afbreken. Ben benieuwd hoe je nagels er nu uitzien! Binnenkort weer foto's ?

----------


## ikke64

@ Luuss,

Jij ook vol houden hè.

Gr John

----------


## Russel

> Hey Ikke,
> Harstikke goed om te horen dat je je levensstijl hebt aangepast, dat je beter in je vel zit en niet meer hoeft te hoesten bij elke inspanning die je doet!
> Hopelijk lukt het je om die kilo's weg te krijgen en om de trek in een shaggie het hoofd te bieden!
> Vind het echt super dat je zo goed bezig bent en blijft!
> 
> Ik moet zeggen dat ik nog steeds rook  ... maar ik heb een goede conditie, mijn fitness gaat steeds beter, in een uur tijd zwem ik 1,5 km en ik heb geen last van die rare hoestbuien... dus dat is voor mij geen probleem... toch zou ik op een dag wel van deze gewoonte af willen geraken. Voor nu ben ik nog steeds mijn nagels aan het laten groeien en dat gaat gelukkig nog steeds goed! Ik laat wel weten wanneer ik een nieuwe poging onderneem


Luuss, ik kan je echt aanraden om het boekje Stoppen doe je zo van Marcel van Mosselveld te gaan lezen. Ik weet zeker dat je er baat bij zult hebben!
Mij heeft het van de één op de andere dag laten stoppen. En geloof me ik was een echte roker. Kijk even op zijn site www.stoppendoejezo.nl dan kun je gelijk een soort inleiding van het boekje lezen.

Groetjes maar weer.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Met mij gaat het nog steeds goed. Ik voel me goed. Ondanks behoorlijk wat stress kan ik goed van de shag afblijven. Merk dat mijn conditie ondanks dat ik niet meer scheidsrechter, seizoen is voorbij, langzaam vooruit gaat. Daarnaast blijft mijn reuk en smaak steeds meer terug keren. Kortom ik ben blij dat ik een niet roker ben geworden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Ben 'mede' blij voor je Ikke!!
Super dat je het vol kan houden!!

Ik hoop dat die dag voor mij ook ooit zal komen  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Fijn dat het nog steeds goed gaat met niet roken en dat je conditie/smaak/reuk vooruit gaan!
Hm nagels gaat wel goed, behalve dat ze nog broos zijn van het 25 jaar nagelbijten en dus zo af en toe scheuren en ik rook al 12 jaar min 1x een half jaar stoppen en 1x een jaar stoppen... 
Ik wil een nieuwe poging ondernemen als ik mij geestelijk en lichamelijk rustiger voel, want nu is mijn stress en chronische rugpijn te groot  :Frown:  Ik wil een leuke vaste baan vinden en dat gaat moeilijk momenteel en thuis gaat het ook niet denderend, achja komt vanzelf een keer goed en dan komt de herkansing wel. Mijn conditie gaat er met zwemmen, fitness en bodypumpin in elk geval wel op vooruit  :Wink: 

@ Russel,
Ik kan vanuit mijzelf prima stoppen, dat heb ik al eerder gedaan en als ik minder stress ervaar gaat me dat in de herhaling nogmaals lukken.
Toch bedankt voor de tip, misschien dat andere leden er wat aan hebben  :Smile:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Er zijn enkele behoorlijke stress veroorzakers die hun invloed op mij hebben op dit moment. Dat maakt het niet makkelijker. Maar door de positieve effecten is het gewoon vol te houden. Maar niet nagelbijten is al heel knap. En ik zou me ook niet voor kunnen stellen om te moeten stoppen met roken toen ik geen baan had.
Volhouden waar je mee bezich bent, ook het sporten natuurlijk. En een goed moment afwachten om te stoppen met roken.

Gr Ikke

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

En weer een maand verder. Ik moet bekennen dat ik af en toe een hijs neem van de sigaret van de vrouw. Moet ik niet doen. Maar er spelen nog al wat problemen die het leven erg moeilijk maken. Daarbij is het nu zomer stop, dus geen voetbal/scheidsrechter aktiviteiten. Dus niet de druk om te presteren. Het zwemmen gaat nog steeds elke keer een beetje beter. De echte groei is er uit maar dat komt weer als het voetbal weer begint.

Gr Ikke

----------


## gossie

Houdt vol Ikke, ajb geen hijs nemen van de sigaret. Vaak zijn dat de instinkers om weer te gaan roken. Sterkte. Ik doe je het niet na, ik wil wel een keer stoppen met roken! Want eigenlijk is het toch smerig.

----------


## sietske763

we kunnen eigenlijk ook wel een rokers forum maken....
voel me soms schuldig als ik alles hier zo lees.....
ik paf gewoon verder.......wat tegenwoordig echt moeilijk is door alle commentaar van iedereen.
maar als ik nu stop lukt het toch niet....

heel veel succes voor jullie allemaal, erg knap en moedig van jullie!!!

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Begrijp ik nu goed dat je een trekje van een sigaret hebt gedaan???DAS ERG JAMMER...... je was nu zo goed bezig,je gaat er achteraf spijt van hebben.Kijk ik ben nu ook al een poosje gestopt,en makkelijk gaat het NOOIT niet zijn(geloof mij).En is niet gemakkelijk dat er problemen zijn om te stoppen.Maar weet je wat;die problemen gaan er ALTIJD ZIJN dat is het probleem!!Wil je dat gewoon maar meegeven,zou zeggen herpak u gewoon want het is NOOIT te laat.

Groetjes Do :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Allemaal,

Bedankt voor jullie lieve woorden!!!! Ik ga me "herpakken" (mooi woord). En natuurlijk heb je gelijk Dotito, er zijn altijd problemen die een trekje goed praten. Maar dat is verslaafde praat  :Frown:  Bedankt allemaal. Ik ga weer verder met echt gestopt zijn!!!!

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Oh ben dit topic een beetje uit oog geraakt, en stoute Ikke! Haha nja oke liever ook geen trekjes natuurlijk, maar je bent zo goed als nog steeds helemaal gestopt! En dat al voor 7 maanden!! Dus die paar trekjes vergeven we je wel  :Wink:  (Als dat maar de laatste trekjes waren haha!)

Succes verder!

----------


## dotito

@Ikke

Goed zo Ikke "GEWOON HERPAKKEN"nu kan het nog!!! :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Oh, trouwens. Ik ben nog steeds een kilo of 3 te zwaar. Maar de bieries tijdens het voetbal en omdat het zonnetje zo dorstig maakt  :Wink:  zullen daar wel debet aan zijn.
En ook hier geldt weer natuurlijk dat als het voetbal seizoen weer begint......?!?! Ik heb er nu voor vast een 2de team bij om te fluiten. Vanaf het nieuwe seizoen ben ik ook de vaste scheits van de WVW A1.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Ooh die 3 kilo ren je er wel af op het voetbalveld  :Wink: !

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Helaas rook ik nog steeds af en toe een sigaret. Problemen met mijn zoon, die erg zwaar liggen, en waar ik erg onder lijd zijn daar debet aan. Dinsdag gaan we eerst 15 dagen naar Turkije. Vervolgens heb ik nog enkele dagen vrij. De dag dat ik weer aan het werk ga is mijn nieuwe stop dag. Het is K*T, maar niet anders. Erger zijn de problemen met zoon lief. Bedankt voor jullie steun tot nu toe.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke,

Jammer dat je weer afentoe wat rookt, maar kan het idd wel begrijpen. Problemen met zoon zijn op dit moment even iets om je erger zorgen over te maken. Geniet lekker van je vakantie in Turkije, hopelijk kun je daar een beetje uitrusten en uiteindelijk weer met een schone lei beginnen!

----------


## ikke64

Uitrusten gaat zeker lukken. En vandaag kort met zoonlief gesproken, die zoals heel lang geleden afgesproken, op ons huis en dieren past. Ik heb weer een klein beetje vertrouwen dat het goed gaat komen. En dat roken moet ook weer gaan lukken. Ik wil namelijk door met zwemmen er fluiten en daar heb ik schone longen voor nodig. Nu ligt alles nog stil maar na mijn vakantie is het gemiddeld 1 of 2 wedstrijden per week fluiten en 1 keer in de week zwemmen. Ik ga proberen om er ook nog een uurtje loop training tussen te plakken. Maar of dat gaat lukken????

Bedankt Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

En... hoe gaat het met de 'stoppers' ??

----------


## ikke64

Goed, lekker actief op het voetbal veld. Rook nog wel een paar sigaretten per dag. Maar ook daar wil ik vanaf. Het is nu nog even niet het juiste moment. De problemen met zoonlief worden niet minder (eerder erger). Maar ik beperk het nu tot minder dan 8 per dag. Voorals nog voelt dat redelijk. De remmende faktor zijn nu toch al de spieren en gewrichten. Spierpijn in mijn kuiten na elke wedstrijd en tijdens het zwemmen de knie en pols. (pols is een oude RSI kwaal) Gelukkig zijn de klachten in de regel weg na een nachtje waterbed. Dus voor mij geen reden om rustiger aan te doen. Mogelijk dat ik het zwemmen toch omzet in conditie training op het veld. Moet nog even kijken hoe of wat.

Gr Ikke

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Oeps!! dacht dat jij gestopt waard? In ieder geval 8 sigaretten is niet zoveel,maar is wel jammer dat je terug herbegonnen bent :Wink: 

Met mij gaat het tot hiertoe heel goed op dat vlak 31 okt de dag van mijn verjaardag 2 jaar gestopt.Moet zeggen nu heb ik daar totaal geen probemen meer mee.In begin toen ik stopte weet ik dat nog goed toen mijn moeder langs kwam dat ik enorm lastig werd toen zij een sigaret aanstak,maar nu?
Ben enorm blij dat ik terug een niet roker ben :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,
Jammer dat het niet goed gaat met zoonlief en dat mede daardoor je weer begonnen bent.
Als het allemaal weer in rustiger vaarwater zit kan je alsnog een poging doen en ik hoop dat het dan wel lukt!

Ik bijt geen nagels meer, maar omdat ik dat bijna altijd heb gedaan zijn ze nog broos en breken ze af of komt er een scheurtje in dan knip ik het gescheurde stukje eraf.
Werk zoeken ben ik steeds mee bezig, maar het vinden van een baan lukt me nog niet, ik probeer wel zo min mogelijk te roken.
Komt vast allemaal goed  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

Ja, ik heb even niet hard geroepen dat ik weer rook. Ook om andere stoppers niet mee te slepen richting het kwaad  :Frown:  En ik weet ook van me zelf dat ik weer ga stoppen. Inderdaad even het juiste moment vinden. En dan gaat het echt gebeuren. Ik merk dat het op dit moment goed zit tussen mijn oren. Als dat zo blijft of nog beter wordt wat ik verwacht. Moet het lukken. Ik heb teveel plezier in het zwemmen en fluiten dat ik dat opgeef voor de sigaret.

Gr Ikke

----------


## christel1

@ikke, 
Spijtig dat je terug begonnen bent met roken maar ik begrijp het wel, kinderen hé, heb al gelezen over je problemen met je zoon en ik denk dat je het op dit moment heel moeilijk hebt. 
Aan al de andere "stoppers" good luck 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## dotito

@Ikke,

Ach volgende beter hé man is natuurlijk jammer,maar zolang je maar niet overdrijft hé! :Wink: 

Is natuurlijk niet gemakkelijk stoppen met roken :Cool:

----------


## sietske763

wij roken nu alleen buiten, dus ook niet in deuropening....de temperatuur is wel zo koud dat je bijna niet buiten staat.
ook als het mooier weer is rook ik niet veel.
de drang om direct te roken als je wakker word met koffie is gelukkig helemaal weg, dat scheelt zeker al 5 peuken.
ben dus achteraf wel blij dat ik er iets minder verslaafd uitgekomen ben(uit mn stoppoging)

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat hoor ik graag dat ge minder rookt,dat is al een goed begin.Wij hebben ook altijd buiten gerookt zo rookt ge minder en stinkt u kot zo ni :Wink:

----------


## christel1

@Do en Sietske, 
Als ik alleen ben rook ik wel binnen maar de venster staat altijd op kiepen. En nu ik op mijn kamer geen tv meer kan kijken (ben overgeschakeld op digitale tv) rook ik daar ook niet meer, als mijn zoon thuis is met zijn liefje ga ik ofwel buiten ofwel onder de dampkap roken maar ja dat is ook niet gezond hé ? Als mijn dochter thuis is, die rookt ook, laat ze altijd de volle asbak 's avonds staan en dat stinkt wel ook al ben ik een roker.... ik wou dat ik wat meer karakter had zoals do
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## sietske763

@christel; gewoon beslissen voor jezelf dat er in huis niet meer gerookt wordt!!!!
je kan het je dochter toch ook gewoon verbieden....tis jouw huis.
zoon pafte vroeger heerlijk mee maar toen hij een kamer kreeg mocht daar niet gerookt worden......niet te geloven...
dus gewoon allen die roken buiten gaan staan en op een gegeven moment doe je het al automatisch.
ik heb het ook nog niet stiekum gedaan en de ramen open gezet

----------


## sietske763

> @Sietske,
> 
> Dat hoor ik graag dat ge minder rookt,dat is al een goed begin.Wij hebben ook altijd buiten gerookt zo rookt ge minder en stinkt u kot zo ni


@do het is nu heerlijk fris,
eerder ging iedereen douchen als ze bij ons geweest waren........k schaam me er nu diep voor, we paften wat af met zn 2en, arme niet rokende kids en visite.....

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ach gedane zaken nemen geen keer is nu dat telt,maar ken het wel die "stank"Mijn tante is ook zo iemand,als ik bij haar op visite ga man man mijn kleren die stinken zo en ge krijgt dat er niet uit.

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64,

Inmiddels zijn we alweer ongeveer 2 jaar verder. Maar ben je nu helemaal gestopt met roken?

Ik vind het wel leuk om dit topic weer terug te lezen, zo vertelde ik over mijn moeder die rookte als een schoorsteen. 
Nou.. zij is sinds 01-01-2012 gestopt met roken en heeft sindsdien geen sigaret meer aangeraakt. Het huis stinkt niet meer en zij is sindsdien ook veel vrolijker!

----------


## sietske763

vrolijker????
das knap............de meesten worden eerst stik chaggie

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sietske,

Haha het is toch echt mogelijk! Mijn moeder had juist door het roken chagrijnige buien waardoor zij weer naar een sigaret greep. Sinds zij gestopt is, is zij ook van die buien af. Misschien ligt het ook aan de reden waarom iemand rookt. Mijn moeder was een stressroker en niet een roker omdat ze het echt lekker vond.

----------

